# Muss ich jetzt von vorn beginnen?



## Neltharon (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüße euch!

Hab nun vor einigen Tagen Stufe 22 erreicht und nun verwandle ich mich jedes Mal in ein Huhn, wenn ich ein T1 Gebiet betrete. Ich möchte gerne meinen Wälzer so voll wie möglich bekommen, aber so sind z.B. die Öffentlichen Quest in den T1 Gebieten für mich unmöglich zu lösen, genau wie die entlegensten Winkel der WAR Welt zu erkunden.

Bleibt mir nur noch der Neustart oder die Hoffnung auf eine low lvl Gruppe die mich mitzieht?


----------



## Opnoxious (10. Oktober 2008)

Damit muss man wohl leben, wenn man auf einem open RvR Server spielt.
In einer low level Gruppe wird man doch trotzdem zum Huhn, oder nicht? Ne Gruppe kann dir damit also auch nich helfen.

Bei Core Servern wirste nur RvR geflagged zum Huhn. Bei open RvR biste das aber eben immer.


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du wirklich unbedingt deinen Wälzer voll bekommen willst wirst du neuanfangen müssen ja.

Aber dann empfehle ich dir einen Core Server für die Zukunft.


----------



## Trixter (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja durchdacht ist das ganze nicht ...
Mit rang 3 geht ja die Tür vom imperator in Altdorf auf und der hat so nette quests im Tier1 Gebiet.
bis altdorf aber rang 3 war ist man locker über die 22 drüber (hei bei uns gab schon vorher 40er) soll man nun als huhn diese Quests machen ???


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

Trixter schrieb:


> Naja durchdacht ist das ganze nicht ...
> Mit rang 3 geht ja die Tür vom imperator in Altdorf auf und der hat so nette quests im Tier1 Gebiet.
> bis altdorf aber rang 3 war ist man locker über die 22 drüber (hei bei uns gab schon vorher 40er) soll man nun als huhn diese Quests machen ???


Wie gesagt, WAR ist nicht für Open-RvR Server entwickelt worden. Diese Server gibts nur weil die Spieler es sich gewünscht haben.

Wer war so spielen will wie es gedacht ist muss einen Core Sever wählen. Wurde auch so gesagt.

Wer einen O-RvR-Server gewählt hat muss damit leben. Steht sogar in dem Teil das du VOR dem Serverjoin bestätigen muss.


----------



## Merturion (10. Oktober 2008)

deshalb lasse ich mir Zeit mit dem questen und erkunden, das ich so viel wie möglich erkunde und erfülle....


----------



## Verce (10. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mich deswegen als ich level 21 war auch nochmal genau umgeschaut.. wegen wälzer-taktiken die später von nutzen sein könnten, hab dann aber festgestellt dass die taktiken nicht besonders toll sind.. bringen ausschließlig im pve was, und dann nur gegen einzelne mob-"fraktionen".

finds auch sehr schade dass man wegen dem huhn dann aber vieles, was vll doch noch wichtig werden könnte, auf RVRservern nicht machen kann...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. Oktober 2008)

ich bin felsenfest der meinung das sie diese "einschränkung" nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten können... das is jawohl das übelste armutszeugnis was man sich vorstellen kann

es gibt übrigens auch lv40 gruppenbosse die sich im T1 gebiet befinden, die man auf Open-RVR servern nicht töten kann

also weitermeckern Mystic MUSS da was ändern so gehts einfach nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich bin felsenfest der meinung das sie diese "einschränkung" nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten können... das is jawohl das übelste armutszeugnis was man sich vorstellen kann
> 
> es gibt übrigens auch lv40 gruppenbosse die sich im T1 gebiet befinden, die man auf Open-RVR servern nicht töten kann
> 
> also weitermeckern Mystic MUSS da was ändern so gehts einfach nicht



Das einzige was sie machen müssen nicht auf solch einen dreckigen Mistdreck wie OpenRvR Server zu hören, dann wäre das ganze Dilemma gar kein Problem...
Wie schon oft gesagt, ist diese Serverart nur da, weil viele danach geheult haben... natürlich passt das ganze Konzept was für WAR gebaut wurde nicht auf etwas was man mal eben kurz vor Release reingehauen hat um die Schreienden "ICH WILL ABER ÜBERALL GANKEN DÜRFEN!!!" Typen zu befriedigen...

Und erzählt nicht immer so einen gequirlten Mist... "Ich will doch nur den Wälzer voll haben...", "Aber ich will doch nur RP machen"...
Das glaubt euch keiner...

UND VERDAMMTNOCHMAL! Es heißt MYTHIC nicht Mystic... wenn schon dumm rumflamen und ganken wollen, dann bitte auch den Entwicklernamen richtig lernen!


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Oktober 2008)

Wer ja schön,würde Mythic eine funktion einbauen,
damit man sich mit Twinks auf einen Server den gleichen Wälzer teilt,die EP bekommt dann halt nur der char,ders Freigeschaltet hat


----------



## Anusanna (10. Oktober 2008)

Neltharon schrieb:


> Grüße euch!
> Bleibt mir nur noch der Neustart oder die Hoffnung auf eine low lvl Gruppe die mich mitzieht?



Ja!


----------



## Iodun (10. Oktober 2008)

also auf nem normalserver  wird man nur gehühnert wenn rvrflagged reingeht. undflagged kann ich da rumrennen wo ich will darf halt nur keinen feindlich spieler angreifen sonst kann ich gleich wieder die flucht erflattern


----------



## Greymoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was sie machen müssen nicht auf solch einen dreckigen Mistdreck wie OpenRvR Server zu hören, dann wäre das ganze Dilemma gar kein Problem...
> Wie schon oft gesagt, ist diese Serverart nur da, weil viele danach geheult haben... natürlich passt das ganze Konzept was für WAR gebaut wurde nicht auf etwas was man mal eben kurz vor Release reingehauen hat um die Schreienden "ICH WILL ABER ÜBERALL GANKEN DÜRFEN!!!" Typen zu befriedigen...
> 
> Und erzählt nicht immer so einen gequirlten Mist... "Ich will doch nur den Wälzer voll haben...", "Aber ich will doch nur RP machen"...
> ...



Vielleicht etwas schroff, aber recht hat er.


----------



## Lord Finster (10. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich bin felsenfest der meinung das sie diese "einschränkung" nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten können... das is jawohl das übelste armutszeugnis was man sich vorstellen kann
> 
> es gibt übrigens auch lv40 gruppenbosse die sich im T1 gebiet befinden, die man auf Open-RVR servern nicht töten kann
> 
> also weitermeckern Mystic MUSS da was ändern so gehts einfach nicht



Wurde in der Art schon angedeutet ...
Mythic MUSS gar nichts. OpenRvR ist ein nicht eingeplantes Feature, man wird beim Server-Join darauf hingewiesen, daß mit diesen Einstellungen Einschränkungen im Spiel hingenommen werden müssen. Also Handlungsbedarf NULL.
Die echten Server deshalb zu fryllen kommt nicht in Frage, allenfalls würde das Open-RvR auf diesen Servern abgeschaltet und diese in RP oder Core-Servern umgewandlet. Falls euch das nicht zusagt, wär ich an eurer Stelle jetzt mal gaaanz still.

Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert - grow to live with this, pup!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (10. Oktober 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich bin felsenfest der meinung das sie diese "einschränkung" nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten können... das is jawohl das übelste armutszeugnis was man sich vorstellen kann
> 
> es gibt übrigens auch lv40 gruppenbosse die sich im T1 gebiet befinden, die man auf Open-RVR servern nicht töten kann
> 
> also weitermeckern Mystic MUSS da was ändern so gehts einfach nicht




Sorry Leute aber....

GEHT NACH HAUSE ! und beschwert euch DA

Verdammt nochmal, wenn Mami euch sagt "Der Herd ist heiss, langt nicht hin"... Langt ihr dann doch hin?

Es ist bei JEDEM Open RvR Server eine EXTRA Warnung gekommen !
Jeder der Lesen kann WEISS das es da so ist und FERTIG

Wer JETZT Rumheult, hat nichts gelesen oder einfach nichts kapiert.

Es stand sogar WOCHEN vorher auf der WAR Page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tass (10. Oktober 2008)

Trixter schrieb:


> Naja durchdacht ist das ganze nicht ...
> Mit rang 3 geht ja die Tür vom imperator in Altdorf auf und der hat so nette quests im Tier1 Gebiet.
> bis altdorf aber rang 3 war ist man locker über die 22 drüber (hei bei uns gab schon vorher 40er) soll man nun als huhn diese Quests machen ???





wo findet man den imp in altdorf ?


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (10. Oktober 2008)

immer wieder lustig mir diese anti huhn threats durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mit dem huhn war sollte von anfang an nur ein spass werden nach dem motto was machst du mit 40 im t1 xD 
naja wie lustig das geworden ist sieht man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Tass schrieb:


> wo findet man den imp in altdorf ?



Im Palast wo er hingehört?


----------



## SavatageRoyo (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung das Huhn gehört abgeschafft, jetzt haben wir ja alle darüber gelacht. Für eine Art Gag ist das Huhn-Feature doch zu einschneident in das Spieleerlebniss vorallem auf einem PvP-Server wo man irgendwann im T4 eingesperrt ist. Im Szenario wird man dynamisch auf ein lvl angehoben selbst wenn man auf einem Coreserver in Questgebieten unterwegs ist wird man angehoben. (Mein Chosen lvl 28 wurde automatisch zu level 36 als ich tief im T4 Gebiet zum Questen war.)

Wo wäre also das Problem wenn das Spiel erkennt du bist lvl 28 wir machen daraus lvl 36 daraus wegen den Mobs hier, den umgekehrten weg zu gehn du bist lvl 28 wir machen dich zu lvl 12 weil du im T1-RvR Gebiet rum hüpfst. Und damit alle zufrieden sind es wird wohl technisch auch kein grosser Aufwand sein Taktiken, Skills und Moralfähigkeiten entsprechend dem Temporären Level ebenso temporär zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Havamal (10. Oktober 2008)

wer zu doof zum lesen ist bekommt den wälzer sowieso nicht voll*g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> auf einem Coreserver in Questgebieten unterwegs ist wird man angehoben.



Bei aller liebe... das ist Schwachsinn... ich war schon oft, wegen der Gilde in höheren Gebieten und in PvE Gebieten wird man keineswegs angehoben, natürlich kann es auch sein, dass Mythic mich nicht mag und es natürlich genau auf meinem Char deaktiviert hat *schulterzuck*


----------



## Similion (10. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> wer zu doof zum lesen ist bekommt den wälzer sowieso nicht voll*g*



echt? hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. sehr schlauer beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ningal (10. Oktober 2008)

@Trixter:
Rumwhinen und dann das Konzept nicht richtig durchdrungen haben.


Oh Mann Leute, werdet erwachsen.

Der Imperator gibt dir quests (RvR Quests) und je nach deinem Level kannst die dann in dem für dich vorgesehenen Gebiet lösen.

Ein Char im Lvl Bereich von 11-21 muss somit eine Burg im T1 erobern, während
ein Char im Lvl Bereich von 22-31 eine Burg im T2 erobern soll.

Also lasst die Whinerei, zumal es euch bei der Serverauswahl DICK und FETT vorgesetzt wird, das es so sein wird, aber ne lesen is ja nicht.


----------



## Elindir (10. Oktober 2008)

Lasst mal so Sprüche wie " wer das nicht liest verdient das Spiel nicht bla bla flame flame"

Ich hab ein Open RvR server gewählt und die Regel NICHT gelesen da mir eigentlich bewust ist was ein RvR server ist. Ok ICH hab mich getäuscht . Dachte es wäre ähnlich wie bei wow. Es gibt halt leute die Lesen nicht jeden Pre Text vor dem Releas und wissen alles von vorherein.

naja egal, jedenfalls bin ich wirklich der gebumste weil ich auf einem RvR server spiele? Ich habe mir gedacht, da ja WAR ein pvp Spiel ist, spiele ich auch auf einem Open RVR server. Ich finde Open RvR super. Aber was ich nicht wuste ist, dass MytHIC Open RvR server gar net geplant hat. Hätte ich das gewust würde ich nicht auf so einem spielen.

weitere frage: was ist ein core server?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Core Server = Normaler Server
Das heißt, du bist ausschließlich in RvR gebieten entsprechend automatisch geflaggt.
In PvE Gebieten kannst du dementsprechend nur angegriffen werden oder angreifen, wenn du dich selbst RvR flaggst oder eben mit einem Spieler agierst der RvR geflaggt ist (bsp.: Du heilst jemanden der RvR geflaggt ist und wirst automatisch auch geflaggt).


----------



## arieos (10. Oktober 2008)

Trixter schrieb:


> Naja durchdacht ist das ganze nicht ...
> Mit rang 3 geht ja die Tür vom imperator in Altdorf auf und der hat so nette quests im Tier1 Gebiet.
> bis altdorf aber rang 3 war ist man locker über die 22 drüber (hei bei uns gab schon vorher 40er) soll man nun als huhn diese Quests machen ???




Gibt genug Wälzer Einträge die man bekommt, wenn man als Huhn unterwegs ist.


----------



## Moronic (10. Oktober 2008)

Neltharon schrieb:


> Grüße euch!
> 
> Hab nun vor einigen Tagen Stufe 22 erreicht und nun verwandle ich mich jedes Mal in ein Huhn, wenn ich ein T1 Gebiet betrete. Ich möchte gerne meinen Wälzer so voll wie möglich bekommen, aber so sind z.B. die Öffentlichen Quest in den T1 Gebieten für mich unmöglich zu lösen, genau wie die entlegensten Winkel der WAR Welt zu erkunden.
> 
> Bleibt mir nur noch der Neustart oder die Hoffnung auf eine low lvl Gruppe die mich mitzieht?



Ich sag dazu nur soviel: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Thrallhal (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie du evtl. gemerkt hast haben einige etwas gegen OPEN-RVR server, Mythic hat diese Art von Server eigetnlich nicht geplant gehabt und alle die darauf Joinen sind alles...blablabla...

große Worte kleiner Sinn:

ein Core server ist ein ''Normaler''-Server wo auch nur ''Normale''-Spieler sind und keiner seinen Frust ins RvR raus lässt, sondern ...blaaa

Core server=Jeder server auser Open-RvR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Core=du Greifst jemanden an du wirst zum Huhn!
Open-RvR=Du wirst sofort zum Huhn weil du sofort feindlich bist!

Ich für meine hälfte habe mich für einen Open-RvR-Server entschieden, weil ich es so schöner zu spielen finde.
Wenn man mit Andacht den Wälzer sich durchliest  bekommt man ihn auch so voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Naja und es gibt nun mal immer ziemlich Erfahrene und leute die immer schlagfertige Antworten haben ''Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!'',
du musst einfach Wissen das spiel ist erst ab 12, die durchschauen das einfach!


----------



## Liek (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo   Selor Kiith,

wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man jetzt für den Angriff auf die Hauptstadt der jeweiligen Gegnerseite sich in Bewegung setzt? Wenn ich deine Ausführungen richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich auf einem Core-Server auch noch im Startgebiet bewegen ohne ein Huhn zu werden. Man könnte also in den Gebieten aller Fraktionenen alle Burgen einnehmen und damit die Sperre aufheben und nach und nach den Zugang zur Hauptstadt des Gegners freischalten. Soweit die Feststellung in der Annahme nichts falsch verstanden zu haben.

Wie sieht es nun auf openRvR-Servern aus? Ich habe mich gezielt für einen Entschieden, auch auf die Gefahr hin mal von irgendjemandem stundenlang belagert zu werden (auch ich schiebe solche Leute dann in eine besonders häßliche Kategorie) .... Also gehüpft wie gesprungen. Wenn ich jetzt auf einem openRvR-Realm bin, wie nehme ich in allen Gebieten alle Burgen ein, wenn ich ab einem bestimmten Level nur noch als Huhn ankomme? Muss man sich eine Batterie von Twinks anlegen, um auf jedem TierX die Burgen einnehmen zu können?

Gruß
Liek

P.S. Solltest du feststellen, dass ich völlig falsche Annahmen treffe oder deiner Meinung nach doch überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, gehe einfach davon aus, dass ich gefragt habe, um dies zu ändern und noch keine Zeit gefunden habe es mir anderweitig zu erlesen.

P.P.S. An Thralltall über mir:
Core        = Du Greifst jemanden an du wirst zum Huhn!
Open-RvR = Du wirst sofort zum Huhn weil du sofort feindlich bist!
Diese Unterscheidung kann man eigendlich auch anders durchsetzen (Bezogen auf zu große Level-Unterschiede). Man ist in beiden Fällen kein Huhn. Man ist aber auf dem openRvR-Server sofort als feindlich gekennzeichnet und damit für jeden angreifbar, während man expliziet einen Angriff bestätigen muss. Versuche ich es dann, werde ich zu einem Huhn. Immerhin dürften 50 Leute auf level 20 auch einen level 40er umgehauen bekommen. Nur zu fair, dass er dann zu einem Huhn wird, wenn er angreift, jedoch jeder Freiwild ist, der ihn angreifen würde. Okay, das ist jetzt ein wenig zu Vergleichen mit Orten wie X-Roads in dem anderen MMO mit 3 Buchstaben in der Abkürzung.


----------



## joekay (10. Oktober 2008)

Bildschirmmeldung: Ihr seid für dieses Gebiet zu mächtig. Kehrt um oder ihr werdet die Strafe für Feiglinge erfahren.

Mythic hasst Ganker und das ist gut so. Gekloppt wird auf dem Schlachtfeld mit annähernd gleicher Bedeutung als Infanterist.


----------



## DocFloppy (10. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> naja egal, jedenfalls bin ich wirklich der gebumste weil ich auf einem RvR server spiele?



Naja, wenn ich Dein Problem sehe, dann muss ich Dir leider sagen, Du bist der "gebumste" (auch wenn ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann wie gebumst Du wirklich bist. Gibt es Abstufunden im gebumst sein?)

Total gebumst bist Du wenn Dir der Wälzer wirklich wichtig ist. Verhältnismäßig wenig gebumst bist Du wenn Du auch damit leben kannst das ein paar Seiten "leer" bleiben.

Aber so is das Leben halt, es bumst uns alle. Ich war auch gebumst als mir das Spiel immer in Altdorf abstürzte. Kurz nach dem letzten Patch aber, da war mein Problem plötzlich wie weggebumst.

Vielleicht wird ja noch was getan damit Du noch die letzten Quests machen kannst. Oder vllt. gibts ne Möglichkeit später mal die Server zu wechseln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüß dich Liek,

Auf einem Core Server kann man sich in den PvE Gebieten frei bewegen... geht man aber in ein RvR Gebiet (die dick rot umrandeten Gebiete und das wäre nötig um eine Burg zu erobern) wird man genauso ein Huhn.
Die Burgkontrolle aller T-Zonen obliegt auch auf einem Core Server der eben entsprechenden Levelgruppe, eben durch die Hühnchenregel...


----------



## Liek (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Grüß dich Liek,
> ...
> Die Burgkontrolle aller T-Zonen obliegt auch auf einem Core Server der eben entsprechenden Levelgruppe, eben durch die Hühnchenregel...


Grüß dich Selor,

dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wie auch immer man zu openRvR-Realms steht, in bestimmten Situationen gelten für alle die gleichen Regeln. Gut, ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig suchen und lesen, wie es dann später mit dem Kampf um die Hauptstädte bestellt seien wird.


Beste Grüße und einen angenehmen Samstag wünscht 
Liek


----------



## Brachial (11. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz einfach erklärt:

Core Server= Leute die normal spielen und Spaß haben wollen!
RP Server= für Leute die ein tieferes Spielerlebnis wünschen!
*Open RvR Server= für gankende Masochisten!*


----------



## Aranai (11. Oktober 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> *Open RvR Server= für gankende Masochisten!*



Wenn man keine ... . Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Ich habe mich extra für einen O-RvR Realm entschieden ( Ja ich habe den Starttext gelesen), und habe es auch mit meinen Kumpels abgesprochen und wird sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das der Wälzer zwar geil ist, aber wir lieben das PvP!
Ich finde, das es enfach mehr Reiz hat, wenn man sich überall bekriegen kann, und nicht nur in einer bestimmten Zone. 
Da trifft man auf einen Zwerg auf einen Core-Server, aber nicht im PvP Gebiet, dies ist nähmlich 10m von einem entfernt. Was soll man dann den sagen? Lust aufn Käffchen? Klar versteh ich, das O-RvR Realms von Amfang an nicht geplant waren, doch das Speil heißt doch nicht umsonst WAR. Wir haben Krieg! 

Und btw: Wer den Text am Anfang beim O-RvR nicht ließt, sondern nur auf Annehmen klickt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (11. Oktober 2008)

wie schon gesagt, wenn du den wälzen noch immer vollbekommen willst musst du neu anfangen. wenn nicht bleibt es dir erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich würd dir auchn core server empfehlen, da kann man wenigstens alles nachholen :3


----------



## Murata (11. Oktober 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Mal ganz einfach erklärt:
> 
> Core Server= Leute die normal spielen und Spaß haben wollen!
> RP Server= für Leute die ein tieferes Spielerlebnis wünschen!
> *Open RvR Server= für gankende Masochisten!*



Klar, RvR-Server sind NUR was für Ganker. Genauso wie Core-Server NUR was für Leute ohne Eier in der Hose sind. Achja und RP-Server NUR was für Leute ohne RL , die daher gern in andre Welten flüchten um sich kauzig zu benehmen. So recht?

Na mal im Ernst: Was für ein Schwachsinn! Jeder spielt so wie ers gern hat und gleich jeden in irgendwelche Gankerschubladen oder sonstwas zu packen zeigt dermaßen von geistiger Armut, dass es rauscht im Gebälk. 

Ich für meinen Teil glaube, dass sich da noch was ändern wird bezüglich der Wälzerfreischaltungen und besondren Boss-Mobs auf RvR-Servern. Und wenn nicht: Pech gehabt.
Wär zwar schade drum aber man müsst mit leben. Ich jedenfalls kann sehr wohl damit leben , dass mein Wälzer später nicht komplett gefüllt sein wird. Ein kleiner Preis dafür, dass ich stattdessen jedem Zwerg welche reindrücken kann, der mir übern Weg läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Die Zeit wirds zeigen. Derzeitig hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken und die Dinge so zu nehmen wie sie kommen/sind. Wems nicht passt, der muss neu anfangen auf nem Server mit Core-Regelwerk.


----------



## Areson (11. Oktober 2008)

Core-Server=Für Leute, die großfressig ein Kriegsspiel zocken wollen, aber ganz schnell ins Taschentuch weinen wenn sie auch mal unerwartet eine auf den Sack bekommen. Frag mich echt warum man sich von solchen Leuten als Ganker beschimpfen lassen muss nur weil man in einem Kriegsspiel, wo überall Krieg herrscht, auch einen Feind angreifen will der einem über den Weg läuft. Wenn ihr nur auf einem 10m x 10m großen, rot markierten Feld kämpfen wollt bitte sehr. Aber die Leute auf dem Open RVR Servern sind nicht ohne Grund auf so einen Server gegangen und die wollen das Huhn weg haben. Von mir aus kann es doch auf euern "Rosa-Wattebausch-Core-Server" bleiben. 

Ich finde es ja auch unfair, dass man bei Counter Strike einfach so auf mich schießen kann, obwohl ich noch garnicht auf den Gegner geschossen habe. Frechheit sowas.


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Core-Server=Für Leute, die großfressig ein Kriegsspiel zocken wollen, aber ganz schnell ins Taschentuch weinen wenn sie auch mal unerwartet eine auf den Sack bekommen. Frag mich echt warum man sich von solchen Leuten als Ganker beschimpfen lassen muss nur weil man in einem Kriegsspiel, wo überall Krieg herrscht, auch einen Feind angreifen will der einem über den Weg läuft. Wenn ihr nur auf einem 10m x 10m großen, rot markierten Feld kämpfen wollt bitte sehr. Aber die Leute auf dem Open RVR Servern sind nicht ohne Grund auf so einen Server gegangen und die wollen das Huhn weg haben. Von mir aus kann es doch auf euern "Rosa-Wattebausch-Core-Server" bleiben.
> 
> Ich finde es ja auch unfair, dass man bei Counter Strike einfach so auf mich schießen kann, obwohl ich noch garnicht auf den Gegner geschossen habe. Frechheit sowas.




Großartiges Blabla. Feiges Ganken hat nichts mit Hardcore oder gar Skill zu tun, Ganken ist was für 12-jährige die unter fairen Bedingungen keine Chance haben, so einfach ist das. Das mit Counterstrike zu vergleichen ist wirklich der größte Witz, denn dort gibt es keine Characterlevel und Items die über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Willst Du Skillgaming im Counterstrikestil, musst Du wie in Counterstrike darauf achten dass die gleichen Ausgangsbedingungen herrschen und GENAU dafür sorgt die Chickenmechanik und das Bolstering. Lowlevel-Playerkiller = Wallhackcheater in Counterstrike. 

Und wer sich in WAR über fehlende Kriegsatmosphäre order zu wenig PvP beschwert hat nicht mehr alle an der Waffel, ehrlich, alles Ausreden um die eigene Feigheit zu verdecken, sorry für die klaren Worte, Anwesende mal ausgenommen. Aber ich habe einfach die Schnauze voll von Leuten, die meinen anderen Leuten ihre vielleicht spärliche Freizeit kaputtmachen zu dürfen und sich dann noch für "Hardcore" halten. Lowlevels killen und sie beim Weiterkommen hindern bedeutet jemand anderem die eigene Spielweise aufzuzwingen und ihm Zeit zu stehlen, die er sich vielleicht sehr viel schwerer erarbeiten muss als all die Kiddies, die ab Mittag Feierabend haben. Was zum Teufel meint Ihr gibt Euch das Recht dazu?

Ich finde es großartig, dass Mythic endlich mal die Eier haben mit der Fairness in MMORPGs ernst zu machen, genau wissend, dass sie die "R0XX0R" Ganker Fraktion damit vergraulen, mit denen ein PvP Spiel wie Lineage 2 zum Beispiel sein ganze Geld macht. Das hat ausschließlich Respekt verdient und wenn's nach mir ginge gäbe es überhaupt keine Open-Ganker-Server.


----------



## Areson (11. Oktober 2008)

Man dafür kann man sich die Server AUSSUCHEN! Wenn du nicht überall angegriffen werden willst gehst du eben auf den Rosa-Core-Server. Es nervt einfach nur, das die Leute, die eh Core spielen sich über die Leute vom Open RvR aufregen die diese Huhn Regelung weg haben wollen. Auf einem Open RvR kann man eh noch in ein T Gebiet unter seinem Level. Ob ich nun mit lvl 12 von einem lvl 21er umgehauen werde oder von einem lvl 40er ist doch sowas von egal. Und wer nicht umgehauen werden möchte spielt auf einem Core. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Gut gesagt Clubmaster!
Stimme vollkommen zu...


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Man dafür kann man sich die Server AUSSUCHEN! Wenn du nicht überall angegriffen werden willst gehst du eben auf den Rosa-Core-Server. Es nervt einfach nur, das die Leute, die eh Core spielen sich über die Leute vom Open RvR aufregen die diese Huhn Regelung weg haben wollen. Auf einem Open RvR kann man eh noch in ein T Gebiet unter seinem Level. Ob ich nun mit lvl 12 von einem lvl 21er umgehauen werde oder von einem lvl 40er ist doch sowas von egal. Und wer nicht umgehauen werden möchte spielt auf einem Core. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?



Das Problem ist, dass das Spiel nicht für Ganking gemacht ist, sondern das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Ein Open RvR Server, der nur wegen des Geheules einer lautstarken Minderheit überhaupt existiert macht das ganze Spielprinzip kaputt. Leute die DAS für WAR halten werden mit Recht enttäuscht sein, weil das eifach das Spiel nicht repräsentiert. Und WAR wäre nicht das erste Spiel dessen PvP von der schreihälsigen Ganker-Fraktion kaputtgemacht wird. An dem Tag an dem die Chicken-Mechanik rausgenommen wird, werden alle ernsthaften Spieler fluchtartig das Game verlassen. DAS ist das Problem.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

alle die hier reden von wegen anfang an und mythic dies und das,nix da mythic hat schon lange den faden verloren



ich zitiere:
quelle* war-europe.com podcasts

WAR is more then RvR or PvP...
WAR/War is everywhere...

und ähnliches

da war lange lange keine aber wirklich keine rede von nem huhn debuff und WAS ein  rvr/pvp spiel insbesondere das OPEN-RvR/PvP
ausmacht ist das es eben keine einschränkung NIRGENDS gibt so

und zu denen die hier den einen satz nachkläffen
da steht nix von das man seinen PVE content vernachlässigén muss/wird wenn man einem RvR server joint
(von wegen lesen und so ge)

edit: mit und ohne debuff weiterhin auf Middenland Open-rvr,nur damit das nicht weitergeht mit der klugscheisserei


----------



## Areson (11. Oktober 2008)

Also, das Huhn soll doch nur auf den Open RvR Servern weg. Es würde sicher auch die wenigsten stören, wenn man dafür im T2 z.B. auf lvl 18 herabgestuft wird. Dann könnte man nicht Ganken (was ich im übrigen auch so nicht mache) aber trotzdem den Wälzer, oder die Kapitel vervollständigen. Mehr ist doch garnicht gewünscht. Die Core-Server können doch so bleiben. Und warum Spieler auf einem Core-Server fluchtartig das Spiel verlassen würden, wenn auf den Open RvR das Huhn verschwindet kann ich nicht verstehen. Die Betrifft es doch garnicht.


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Also, das Huhn soll doch nur auf den Open RvR Servern weg. Es würde sicher auch die wenigsten stören, wenn man dafür im T2 z.B. auf lvl 18 herabgestuft wird. Dann könnte man nicht Ganken (was ich im übrigen auch so nicht mache) aber trotzdem den Wälzer, oder die Kapitel vervollständigen. Mehr ist doch garnicht gewünscht. Die Core-Server können doch so bleiben. Und warum Spieler auf einem Core-Server fluchtartig das Spiel verlassen würden, wenn auf den Open RvR das Huhn verschwindet kann ich nicht verstehen. Die Betrifft es doch garnicht.




Wie gesagt ich sprech nicht von Dir, aber dieses "Wälzervervollständigen" oder "RP-Machen" ist doch in 98% der Fälle ne glatte Lüge. Als ob Leute denen soetwas wichtig ist ausgerechnet auf Open RvR server gehen würden, sorry, das hinkt alles gewaltig. Zudem wäre es nicht einfach damit getan das Characterlevel zu reduzieren da Du die Items ebenfalls reduzieren müsstest, denn wenn ein Lv.18'ner in ner lv.30 Rüstung steckt, ist das Ergebnis fast das gleiche. Ein echter lv. 18'ner kann sich gegen einen gleichleveligen in einem t3 oder t4 set genausowenig wehren, allein schon wegen den Resistances und was ist mit den skills? tactics? Morales? Das alles richtig hinzukriegen ist kein geringer Aufwand und würde bei Mythic Ressourcen und Manpower binden für eine Sache, die nie geplant war und das Spielprinzip und Design aktiv verschlechtert, denn RvR soll in den Open RvR Zones und Scenarios stattfinden, die dafür gemacht sind und sich nicht in tausend Nebenschauplätze verfransen. Es ist ein Prinzip des Gamedesign, was wahrscheinlich nicht sofort zu überschauen ist, aber seine volle Berechtigung hat, wenn man mal kurz drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich sprech nicht von Dir, aber dieses "Wälzervervollständigen" oder "RP-Machen" ist doch in 98% der Fälle ne glatte Lüge. Als ob Leute denen soetwas wichtig ist ausgerechnet auf Open RvR server gehen würden, sorry, das hinkt alles gewaltig. Zudem wäre es nicht einfach damit getan das Characterlevel zu reduzieren da Du die Items ebenfalls reduzieren müsstest, denn wenn ein Lv.18'ner in ner lv.30 Rüstung steckt, ist das Ergebnis fast das gleiche. Ein echter lv. 18'ner kann sich gegen einen gleichleveligen in einem t3 oder t4 set genausowenig wehren, allein schon wegen den Resistances und was ist mit den skills? tactics? Morales? Das alles richtig hinzukriegen ist kein geringer Aufwand und würde bei Mythic Ressourcen und Manpower binden für eine Sache, die nie geplant war und das Spielprinzip und Design aktiv verschlechtert, denn RvR soll in den Open RvR Zones und Scenarios stattfinden, die dafür gemacht sind und sich nicht in tausend Nebenschauplätze verfransen. Es ist ein Prinzip des Gamedesign, was wahrscheinlich nicht sofort zu überschauen ist, aber seine volle Berechtigung hat, wenn man mal kurz drüber nachdenkt.



nein sowas wie RP oder PVE/Wälzer vervollständigung ist uns ganz und garnicht wichtig
wir sind auf einem OPEN RVR SEVER und wollen OPEN RVR ueberall betreiben koennen so siehts aus
wenn du deinem zwergen freund in ruhe deine housing huette zeigen willst ohne das dich ein anderer spieler nervt sondern ein huhn ./ironie off
dann ist das dir ueberlassen was du tust/willst

aber den weg den mythic gegangen ist,ist reiner mainstream und wird nicht lange standhalten auf einem oRvR server
wenn dies nicht deine vorstellung ist eines oRvR servers,dann ist dir meiner meinung nach eh nicht zu helfen und reiche dir ein taschentuch wenn sich da was aendert


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (11. Oktober 2008)

hmm, club hat recht


mag sein das man auf nen open rvr überall rvr haben möchte, aber die haben sich wegen dem ganken nunmal gedanken gemacht...

der unterschied zwischen dem normalen und dem open ist nunmal das sich gleichstarke überall prügeln (nicht lvl 40 gegen lvl 11) können und aufm normalen nur in den rvr zonen.

es geht aber ums gerechte! also das einer net mit lvl 40 im t1 leute klatscht find ich ok.


das mit der vervollständigung ist zwar dann blöd für die, aber da kann man nix machn


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich generell wo der Spaß ist mit ner Gruppe oder ner Warband vereinzelte Spieler beim Questen umzunuken...
Naja... stimmt man kann so nicht verlieren, das dürfte wohl ein großer Vorteil davon sein...


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich generell wo der Spaß ist mit ner Gruppe oder ner Warband vereinzelte Spieler beim Questen umzunuken...
> Naja... stimmt man kann so nicht verlieren, das dürfte wohl ein großer Vorteil davon sein...



welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?

ohne mich mal zu rechtfertigen warum ich "kein" huhn sein will am punkt XY...
und zudem wieso ist eine nachricht nicht gleichwertig,die zum beispiel darauf hinaus läuft
das man eben damit rechnen muss ueberall von alles und jedem attackiert zu werden sondern diese huhn geschichte?
aber das behaaren auf ganken wuerd ich ernsthaft gern mal erklärt bekommen

Edit:


> mag sein das man auf nen open rvr überall rvr haben möchte, aber die haben sich wegen dem ganken nunmal gedanken gemacht...
> 
> der unterschied zwischen dem normalen und dem open ist nunmal das sich gleichstarke überall prügeln (nicht lvl 40 gegen lvl 11) können und aufm normalen nur in den rvr zonen.


gedanken haben sie sich eben nicht gemacht denn gerecht is es auch nicht wenn ein rang 40er kriegstrupp ein t3 keep claimt mit rang 25~ verteidiger
ebenso wenig wuerde dann die Com dieser server protestieren
nur die core server gemeinde weiß es ja besser...bzw meint es zu wissen


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Es ist so... wenn die Möglichkeit besteht schnell, ohne Konsequenzen und vorallem mit 100% Winchance seinen Spaß zu haben so wird dies auch ausgenutzt... der Mensch ist von Natur aus Egoistisch und verliert nicht gerne...

Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
Da dies aber nicht so ist, bleibt nur noch diese "Ich will auf keinen Fall verlieren aber trotzdem MEINEN Spaß über alle anderen stellen!" Mentalität übrig...
Oder sucht ihr euch dabei immer gleichwertige Gruppen raus die ihr dann im Questgebiet angreift? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...


----------



## Alwina (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?
> 
> ohne mich mal zu rechtfertigen warum ich "kein" huhn sein will am punkt XY...
> und zudem wieso ist eine nachricht nicht gleichwertig,die zum beispiel darauf hinaus läuft
> ...



Weil es sonst eigentlich keinen Grund gibt in einem Gebiet rumzulaufen wo die Chars 20+ Lvl niedriger sind .


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?



Man fragt sich einfach, worin der Sinn liegen soll, wenn z.B. jemand aus einem T4 Gebiet open RvR in einem T1 Gebiet betreiben möchte. Merkste was? Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich alle T4 Charaktere im Ekrund oder in Nordland oder wo auch immer verabredet haben, um sich dort gegenseitig die Hucke voll zu hauen. Ich glaube aber, dass das eher nicht zutreffen wird.



ersoichso schrieb:


> und zudem wieso ist eine nachricht nicht gleichwertig,die zum beispiel darauf hinaus läuft
> das man eben damit rechnen muss ueberall von alles und jedem attackiert zu werden sondern diese huhn geschichte?



Weil die Huhnmechanik ein aktiver Schutz der Wehrlosen ist. Eine Nachricht wäre ja vollkommen für die Katz, weil ich trotzdem mich nicht zur Wehr setzen könnte. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist so... wenn die Möglichkeit besteht schnell, ohne Konsequenzen und vorallem mit 100% Winchance seinen Spaß zu haben so wird dies auch ausgenutzt... der Mensch ist von Natur aus Egoistisch und verliert nicht gerne...
> 
> Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
> Da dies aber nicht so ist, bleibt nur noch diese "Ich will auf keinen Fall verlieren aber trotzdem MEINEN Spaß über alle anderen stellen!" Mentalität übrig...
> Oder sucht ihr euch dabei immer gleichwertige Gruppen raus die ihr dann im Questgebiet angreift? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...



welche fähigkeiten schaffen dir solche hirngespinnste aus der luft zu greifen?

allein schon an dem kleinen teil
*Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
Da dies aber nicht so ist*
weiß ich schon sofort das du keine ahnung hast und jeder der auf einem "älteren"/vollerem oRvR server spielt weiß das genau der gegenteil der fall ist (ausnahmen bestätigen...)

fuer mich deine einstellung und argumentation keine rede wert zu disscutieren


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Weil die Huhnmechanik ein aktiver Schutz der Wehrlosen ist. Eine Nachricht wäre ja vollkommen für die Katz, weil ich trotzdem mich nicht zur Wehr setzen könnte. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?



und die mechanik aufm core server ist nicht sicher genug als die zu uebernehmen?

oder um es zu steigern...std debuffs,ruf minus etc...




> Weil es sonst eigentlich keinen Grund gibt in einem Gebiet rumzulaufen wo die Chars 20+ Lvl niedriger



ok aber ein grund die leute aufs t3/t4 zubeschränken man betone nochmals openrvr die beschränkung zählt auf einem core ebenso...(zudemkein "gleichgewicht herrscht auch im moment nicht was nicht zur debate steht!)
bzw dies nur eine lösung ist welche und warum? ist den spielern eines oRvR server ueberlassen nicht die der cores also bitte solcho argumentesind gewichtslos*


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Wohl eher, weil du keine Argumente dafür hast um in einer Diskussion zu bestehen...
Und nein... jemanden zu unterstellen er hätte keine Ahnung ist KEIN Argument... das ist flamerische Polemik...



> und die mechanik aufm core server ist nicht sicher genug als die zu uebernehmen?



Das Huhn IST die Mechanik die vom Core übernommen wurde... auch auf einem Coreserver wirst du ein Huhn, wenn du geflaggt in ein niedrigeres T-Gebiet läufst...


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> und die mechanik aufm core server ist nicht sicher genug als die zu uebernehmen?
> 
> oder um es zu steigern...std debuffs,ruf minus etc...



Die Mechanik auf nem open RvR Server ist ja noch ein wenig großzügiger als auf den Core Servern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, weil du dich doch über 2 Zonen hinweg bewegen kannst, ohne zum Huhn zu werden.
Die Sache ist doch die: Auf nem Core Server wirst du zum Huhn, sobald du dich in einem niedrigeren Gebiet aufhältst und dich RvR flaggst. Auf nem open RvR Server ist es eigentlich genausso, bloß dass du hier naturgemäß immer geflaggt bist. Da gibts also nichts zu übernehmen...


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohl eher, weil du keine Argumente dafür hast um in einer Diskussion zu bestehen...
> Und nein... jemanden zu unterstellen er hätte keine Ahnung ist KEIN Argument... das ist flamerische Polemik...
> 
> 
> ...


 klasse und morgen wirst sicher des gleiche posten ohne irgendwas zuende zu lesen
und diese core mechanik wäre die den nicht sicher genug auf einem openrvr server die leute vom ganken abzuhalten?
ergo im grunde wäre schon ein core server die mindest variante eines orvr servers

edit: bitte klärt hier nicht zum xten mal die vorgehensweise der verschiedenen server,nicht nur mir sind sie durchaus bekannt...
(forenticker aufmachen,ein post gelesen und schon geantwortet wenigstens mal einen thread mit 3-4 seiten wird man sich doch mal durchlesen koenn wtf)


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?



Reine Erfahrungssache. In jedem Spiel zu beobachten, dass keine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen trifft (zuletzt AoC). Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Vorteil zu ercheaten oder zu exploiten oder anderen Spielern den Spaß zu vermiesen, wird diese Möglichkeit zu 100% aktiv gesucht und volles Rohr ausgenutzt, das war so und wird immer so ein. Es ist ein Spiel und hat Spielregeln, die einzuhalten sind. Beim Schach wirste disqualifiziert wenn Du anfängst mit deinem Bauern quer übers ganze Feld zu ziehen, bei WAR gibts eben die Chickenmechanik, fertig aus.

Es gibt diverse asiatische Open PvP Spiele, die extra dafür gemacht sind Leuten die auf Playerkilling stehen das auch zu erlauben. Die haben (selbstverständlicherweise) Millionen Kunden. WAR gehört nicht dazu und das wird auch so bleiben. Alternativen gibt es genug.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

mal vorweg
@selor kiith

spielst du auf einem open rvr server?

wenn ja! (was nicht der fall ist da du meinst es gebe kein open rvr in schlachtgebieten und du sonst eh anti dauer-huhn eingestellt wärst)
dann kanns dir egal sein,ohne dauer huhn denn eine anti gank mechanik ohne dauer huhn bleibt anti-gank

wenn nein!
dann bitte halte dich raus!bzw willst du deine meinung kund geben?!erfinde nix bzw erzähl kein schmarrn
(





> Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
> Da dies aber nicht so ist,...


)

dies sollten sich alle core spieler unangegriffen ans herz nehmen! danke


----------



## Alwina (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist so... wenn die Möglichkeit besteht schnell, ohne Konsequenzen und vorallem mit 100% Winchance seinen Spaß zu haben so wird dies auch ausgenutzt... der Mensch ist von Natur aus Egoistisch und verliert nicht gerne...
> 
> Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
> Da dies aber nicht so ist, bleibt nur noch diese "Ich will auf keinen Fall verlieren aber trotzdem MEINEN Spaß über alle anderen stellen!" Mentalität übrig...
> Oder sucht ihr euch dabei immer gleichwertige Gruppen raus die ihr dann im Questgebiet angreift? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...






ersoichso schrieb:


> welche fähigkeiten schaffen dir solche hirngespinnste aus der luft zu greifen?
> 
> allein schon an dem kleinen teil
> *Ansonsten würdet ihr euch doch auch in die RvR zonen trauen und dort richtige Schlachten schlagen wo ihr auch mal verlieren könnt...
> ...




Sorry aber zumindest der erste Teil von Selor sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Hirngespinste.
Kleines Beispiel aus WOW ( auch wenn es nicht gefällt ):
LVL 15 + 19 Allianzer greifen im Allianzgebiet (nicht PVp geflagt somit nicht angreifbar) einen 22 UD-Mage an .
Kriegen fürchterlich einen auf die Fresse , nachdem beide tot waren bekomme ich eine whisper " Hey du A.. warum hilfst du uns nicht "
Schlussfolgerung aus der Geschichte die beiden haben den Mage nur angegriffen weil sie sich mit meinem 70er im Rücken eine 100% Siegchance ausgerechnet haben .

Somit ist diese Aussage von Selor für mich bei weitem kein Hirngespinst sondern eher Tatsache

"Es ist so... wenn die Möglichkeit besteht schnell, ohne Konsequenzen und vorallem mit 100% Winchance seinen Spaß zu haben so wird dies auch ausgenutzt... der Mensch ist von Natur aus Egoistisch und verliert nicht gerne..."

Und ich glaube nicht das es diese Typen bei WAR nicht gibt .


----------



## MacJunkie79 (11. Oktober 2008)

Du bekommst nur Ruf-Punkte wenn Du auch Erfahrung bekommst. Also wirst Du Dir die öffentliche Quests im T1-Gebiet in die Haare schmieren können.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor Kiith ich kann die versichern das  ich mehrere Tage hintereinander diesen grünen Globalen Buff (wie im Szenario) hatte der mich von lvl 28 auf lvl 36 anhob. Und zwar wenn ich vom T3 Eingang aus gesehn mich hinter dem Dornenwald aufhilet wo die Mobs alle lvl 33-34 hatten. Sobald ich mich wieder Richtung T3 Eingang bewegt hab zu den lvl 31 mobs war er wieder weg. Der kahm und ging je nachdem wo ich mich in der Chaoswüste aufhielt.


----------



## Fireleaf (11. Oktober 2008)

Leute ihr redet alle vom Ganken und hab ich nicht gesehn.
Schonmal nachgedacht wie dieses Ganken in War aussehen soll? Ihr wisst schon das wenn
man die Leiche released ins nächste Lager geschickt wird und damit der Feind sowieso
ersteinmal weg ist für warscheinlich lange Zeit? Die Chance jemand wieder zufinden ist
doch nicht so gering wie man vielleicht glaubt!

Ausserdem hat hier schon jemand die Zurückstuf-Methode erwähnt. Diese Idee ist erste Sahne.
Wenn es im PvP im BG geht, dann kann es auch nochmal im PvE gehen wenn man in ein zu niedriges
Tier-Level gehen will.

Und ja. Schonmal darüber nach gedacht, ihr kleinen egoistischen Kinder, das es auch Leuten, die PvP
geil sind, um den Wälzer gehen kann? Ich bin auf einem Open-RVR-Server. Ich liebe das PvP, aber
trotzdem kümmere ich mich um meinen Wälzer!

Alle die auf nem Normalen Server spielen, die können gleich mal die klappe halten. Ihr habt keine
Ahnung vom Open-PvP so wie es ausschaut. Wieso werdet ihr immer so beleidigend wenn es um
Spieler eines Open-PvP-Servers geht? Wurdet ihr in World of Warcraft zuviel gegankt oder was,
das ihr euren Frust jetzt an uns auslassen könnt? Scheisse nochmal, so geht es einfach nicht.
Verschwindet auf eure Rosa-Taschentuch-Normal-Server und lasst uns Open-RvRler in frieden.

Kann ja nicht angehen das wir hier nur beleidigt werden!
STFU

Viele Grüße an alle Averlandler und alle
anderen OpenRvRler!!!
Shivia


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt diverse asiatische Open PvP Spiele, die extra dafür gemacht sind Leuten die auf Playerkilling stehen das auch zu erlauben. Die haben (selbstverständlicherweise) Millionen Kunden. WAR gehört nicht dazu und das wird auch so bleiben. Alternativen gibt es genug.



keine angst ich will "dir dein" WAR nicht verändern oder eine alternative das habe ich auch in keinsterweise angedeutet im gegenteil siehe mein post eine seite vorher
allein schon deswegen da du diese disscusion nicht verfolgst bevor du was antwortest was nur falsch sein kann,brauchen wir nicht mehr weiter drueber reden.

zudem ich es nochmal erwähne nur diese wahl eines fairen spiels um es nochmal zu erklären nicht akzeptabel finde auf einem open rvr server,dulden werde ich es trotzdem!

edit.


> Ausserdem hat hier schon jemand die Zurückstuf-Methode erwähnt. Diese Idee ist erste Sahne.
> Wenn es im PvP im BG geht, dann kann es auch nochmal im PvE gehen wenn man in ein zu niedriges
> Tier-Level gehen will.



und nicht nur die da gibt es einige
warum nicht schaden sich selbst statt dem niedrigerem ziel verursachen und dann von mir aus noch ruf dem lowy geben,statt dem dauer huhn?
warum nicht einfach niedrigere ziele immun gegen meinen schaden machen was schon bei dem huhn sogut wie zu trifft,statt dem dauer huhn?!
warum nicht ob rvr flagt oder nicht (da open rvr server rvr flagt) erst zum huhn beim ersten hit ohne schaden anzurichten,statt diesem dauer huhn?

es gäbe einige möglichkeiten ein faires gameplay zu gestalten ohne diese "dumme" mechanik zumal das im tabletop niemals vorkam wenn man mal von dem storytelling und so geht "rolleyes"


----------



## Clubmaster (11. Oktober 2008)

Klasse Niveau, Fireleaf und ein großartiges Beispiel mal wieder, warum man Open PvP Server wie die Pest meiden sollte. Profilneurose plus plump versteckte Homophobie = priceless. Bessere Anti-Werbung für die Open PvP Community könnte man gar nicht machen. Job done, Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alwina (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ok aber ein grund die leute aufs t3/t4 zubeschränken man betone nochmals openrvr die beschränkung zählt auf einem core ebenso...(zudemkein "gleichgewicht herrscht auch im moment nicht was nicht zur debate steht!)
> bzw dies nur eine lösung ist welche und warum? ist den spielern eines oRvR server ueberlassen nicht die der cores also bitte solcho argumentesind gewichtslos*



Bevor du Argumente als gewichtslos hinstellst erkläre doch erstmal warum doch jemanden killen willst der 20 LVL unter deinem ist und demnach wehrlos .
Komme mir bitte nicht mit damit das Krieg herrscht . Selbst in einem Krieg gibt es normalerweise ein gewisses Maß an Fairness


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Klasse Niveau, Fireleaf und ein großartiges Beispiel mal wieder, warum man Open PvP Server wie die Pest meiden sollte. Profilneurose plus plump versteckte Homophobie = priceless. Bessere Anti-Werbung für die Open PvP Community könnte man gar nicht machen. Job done, Vielen Dank!



träumer lese weiter was du nur lesen willst,wahrheit kann schwer zu ertragen sein


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> wir sind auf einem OPEN RVR SEVER und wollen OPEN RVR ueberall betreiben koennen so siehts aus


Kannst Du doch. Machst dabei einen Punkt Schaden, hast einen Lebenspunkt und gackerst.
Wie das ist unfair? Achwas... ja sicher, es wäre viel fairer wenn Du mit 30 Leveln Vorsprung jemanden onehitten kannst, klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Bevor du Argumente als gewichtslos hinstellst erkläre doch erstmal warum doch jemanden killen willst der 20 LVL unter deinem ist und demnach wehrlos .
> Komme mir bitte nicht mit damit das Krieg herrscht . Selbst in einem Krieg gibt es normalerweise ein gewisses Maß an Fairness


ich werde dir nicht klärend antworten geschweige dir noch deine frage beantworten, wenn du sachen fragst die 
1. nicht zur sache stehn
2. schon kommentiert wurden (zumindest meiner seits da der post anscheinend an mich ging)
3. ich argumente als gewichtslos hinstelle weil sie nicht der wahrheit entsprechen,und ich argumentiere statt vorurteile/hirngespinnste in den raum zu scheissen (was Selth betraf)

bitte sehr ich hoffe dir wurde mit diesem post geholfen

edit.
ueber mir das GLEICHE trifft auf dich zu was ich zu alwina schrieb gerade eben


> ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:32)
> wir sind auf einem OPEN RVR SEVER und wollen OPEN RVR ueberall betreiben koennen so siehts aus
> 
> Kannst Du doch. Machst dabei einen Punkt Schaden, hast einen Lebenspunkt und gackerst.
> Wie das ist unfair? Achwas... ja sicher, es wäre viel fairer wenn Du mit 30 Leveln Vorsprung jemanden onehitten kannst, klar



du liest einen satz,oder was du eben lesen wolltest und antwortest
"wir sind auf einem OPEN RVR SEVER und wollen OPEN RVR ueberall betreiben koennen so siehts aus"
beinhaltet nicht "ich will kein huhn um ins lowgebiet um lowys zu ganken"
das warum und weshalb sagte ich bereits in den posts davor die du einfach ignoriert hast,das ich erstmal das "warum nicht eine andere faire moeglichkeit statt diese" fragte


----------



## Alwina (11. Oktober 2008)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Leute ihr redet alle vom Ganken und hab ich nicht gesehn.
> Schonmal nachgedacht wie dieses Ganken in War aussehen soll? Ihr wisst schon das wenn
> man die Leiche released ins nächste Lager geschickt wird und damit der Feind sowieso
> ersteinmal weg ist für warscheinlich lange Zeit? Die Chance jemand wieder zufinden ist
> ...



Ich glaube du vermischt da *Ganken* mit  *Corpse-Camping *.
Tritt zwar meistens im Zusammenhang auf sind aber doch etwas verschiedene Sachen .
*Ganken* heisst nicht das man immer wieder den gleichen killt dieses wäre *Corpse-Camping*.


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> träumer lese weiter was du nur lesen willst,wahrheit kann schwer zu ertragen sein



Wieso? Lies doch Fireleafs Post. Willst du behaupten, das sei auch nur irgendein argumentatives Niveau?
Pöbel und Gesocks, nichts weiter.
Aber man muss sich ja mit jemandem verbünden...


----------



## Murata (11. Oktober 2008)

Kanns irgendwie sein, dass hier auch am Thema vorbeigeredet wird? Ich dachte eigentlich es würde darum gehn , die Huhnmechanik so zu ändern , dass der Gankschutz gewahrt bleibt , man aber dennoch sämtlichen PVE Inhalt genießen kann , und das auf allen Stufen.
Bzw. wie man trotz Huhnmechanik den Wälzer voll bekommt. Oder irre ich da?

Was ich lese ist meistens nur gebashe von irgendwelchen Core-Spielern. Wenn ihr nix gescheites zu sagen habt, dann lassts besser bleiben. Hier machen sich einige Leute bereits ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Core-Server=Für Leute, die großfressig ein Kriegsspiel zocken wollen, aber ganz schnell ins Taschentuch weinen wenn sie auch mal unerwartet eine auf den Sack bekommen. Frag mich echt warum man sich von solchen Leuten als Ganker beschimpfen lassen muss nur weil man in einem Kriegsspiel, wo überall Krieg herrscht, auch einen Feind angreifen will der einem über den Weg läuft. Wenn ihr nur auf einem 10m x 10m großen, rot markierten Feld kämpfen wollt bitte sehr. Aber die Leute auf dem Open RVR Servern sind nicht ohne Grund auf so einen Server gegangen und die wollen das Huhn weg haben. Von mir aus kann es doch auf euern "Rosa-Wattebausch-Core-Server" bleiben.
> 
> Ich finde es ja auch unfair, dass man bei Counter Strike einfach so auf mich schießen kann, obwohl ich noch garnicht auf den Gegner geschossen habe. Frechheit sowas.



Also, ganz ehrlich, der Tonfall, die Wortwahl und die gewählte Karriere bieten ein rundum stimmiges Bild. Vorurteile haben eben die lustige Eigenart, manchmal zuzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@thread: Mal ehrlich: War ist nicht auf Open-PvP ausgelegt.
Es gibt einen PvE-Teil, in dem man für die eigene Fraktion  kämpft (und bei dem zu 98% der Server den Feind spielt), und es gibt RvR, in dem Spieler den Feind spielen. Schaut euch das Kartendesign und das Konzept der durch die Tiers fortlaufenden Geschichte an - da soll man linear durch und kriegt so den Kriegsverlauf mit. Der PvE-Teil verknüpft nur sehr sehr selten beide Fraktionen, nämlich in öffentlichen quests für beide Seiten. Ansonsten hat jede Fraktion in jeder Paarung ihren eigenen Handlungsverlauf parallel zum jeweiligen Feind.

Das ist fundamental anders als in einer offenen Welt wie zB beim Marktführer. Insofern beisst sich einfach das Konzept "open RvR" mit der Art, wie PvE bei War funktioniert. Und das Argument "Wenn ich mal nen Zwerg sehe" - ja, wirst Du nicht, wenn er nicht aktiv nach Dir sucht, weil er in Deinem Gebiet kaum was ausser dem einen oder anderen Wälzereintrag abstauben kann.

Jetzt ist Mythic so nett und hört auf die wie üblich lautstarke "Will überall, auch aufm Klo, Krieg"-Fraktion und stellt extra, obwohl das System von War in keinster Weise drauf ausgelegt ist, server hin, bei denen man sich überall aufs Haupt geben kann und weicht sogar als Kniefall vor den Gankalots die Huhngrenzen, dies auf jedem server gibt, um ein ganzes Tier auf - und es wird gemosert, obwohl im Anfangsbildschirm DEUTLICH zu lesen ist, was denn open-RvR bedeutet.

Derlei leseresistente und faule Leute, die sich nichtmal WARN- und INFORMATIONSTEXTE kurz durchlesen gehen mir ehrlich gesagt wahnsinnig auf die Nerven. Ist auf den RP-Servern das gleiche in grün.

Wenn euch euer Huhn so arg stört, dann bitte, findet einen konstruktiven Weg, ein Konzept, für das War niemals ausgelegt war ins Spiel zu integrieren ohne dadurch das Gankerparadies wahr werden zu lassen (denn das wird Mythic nicht tun, wie laut die Minderheit auch brüllt - nicht, weil mich das sonderlich juckt, nicht daß es aus der Richtung Anfeindungen gibt).

Haben fertig.


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Kanns irgendwie sein, dass hier auch am Thema vorbeigeredet wird? Ich dachte eigentlich es würde darum gehn , die Huhnmechanik so zu ändern , dass der Gankschutz gewahrt bleibt , man aber dennoch sämtlichen PVE Inhalt genießen kann , und das auf allen Stufen.
> Bzw. wie man trotz Huhnmechanik den Wälzer voll bekommt. Oder irre ich da?
> 
> Was ich lese ist meistens nur gebashe von irgendwelchen Core-Spielern. Wenn ihr nix gescheites zu sagen habt, dann lassts besser bleiben. Hier machen sich einige Leute bereits ziemlich lächerlich.


Also der einzig sinnvolle Vorschlag den ich gelsen hätte wäre ein Zurückstufen auf angemessenes Lv wenn man ein Lowgebiet betritt. 
Aber irgendwie schien sich keiner dafür zu interessieren, schliesslich will man ja auf maxlv durch die hoffnungslos unterlegenen Gegner schnetzeln, also scheints wohl den meisten nicht wirklich um Wälzereinträge, RP oder gar RvR zu gehen sondern rein ums ganken. 
Was will man da also noch zu sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Core-Server=Für Leute, die großfressig ein Kriegsspiel zocken wollen, aber ganz schnell ins Taschentuch weinen wenn sie auch mal unerwartet eine auf den Sack bekommen


Wenn ich mir das so durchlese frag ich mich wirklich bei wem hier wohl gerade die Taschentücher überquellen mögen.


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Kanns irgendwie sein, dass hier auch am Thema vorbeigeredet wird? Ich dachte eigentlich es würde darum gehn , die Huhnmechanik so zu ändern , dass der Gankschutz gewahrt bleibt , man aber dennoch sämtlichen PVE Inhalt genießen kann , und das auf allen Stufen.
> Bzw. wie man trotz Huhnmechanik den Wälzer voll bekommt. Oder irre ich da?
> 
> Was ich lese ist meistens nur gebashe von irgendwelchen Core-Spielern. Wenn ihr nix gescheites zu sagen habt, dann lassts besser bleiben. Hier machen sich einige Leute bereits ziemlich lächerlich.



Man wird die Huhnmechanik aber nicht so ändern können (und wieso sollte Mythic das auch wollen), dass die von dir geforderten Gesichstpunkte alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen wären. Es sei denn jeder open RvRler unterschriebe ein Antigankabkommen und würde bei Verstoß gegen selbiges des Servers verwiesen werden...
Desweiteren frage ich mich auch, wie ihr das SPiel eigentlich angeht? Hechelt ihr im Volltempo auf Level 40 und holt dann alle Inhalte nach? Ihr habt doch 2 Tiers "Zeit", um alles zu erledigen...im Grunde dürfte das überhaupt kein Problem sein


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wieso? Lies doch Fireleafs Post. Willst du behaupten, das sei auch nur irgendein argumentatives Niveau?
> Pöbel und Gesocks, nichts weiter.
> Aber man muss sich ja mit jemandem verbünden...


und wieder seid/bist ihr/du in dem fall,nicht der herr von vorhin,voreingenommen und vollkommen an der sache vorbei bzw "offtopic"

ich habe nichts fireleaf in schutz genommen oder sonst wie mich mit jemanden verbuendet und versuche aeusserst sachlich zu bleiben was mir langsam aber sicher sehr schwer faellt,wo euch* doch etwas mehr sachlichkeit gut tun wuerde,statt irgendwelches nicht vorhandenes gankinteresse zu flamen.

ich habe nur den post davor kommentiert da er einfach nur WIEDER mit dem flame eines nicht vorhandenen gankers der keine argumente bringt,
genauso wie ich einer es war und meine argumente ignoriert wurden als ich sie postete.

lest dir den thread ganz durch fass dir selber erstma an die nase statt anderweitig dreck zu suchen,oder shame on ur self


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Kanns irgendwie sein, dass hier auch am Thema vorbeigeredet wird? Ich dachte eigentlich es würde darum gehn , die Huhnmechanik so zu ändern , dass der Gankschutz gewahrt bleibt , man aber dennoch sämtlichen PVE Inhalt genießen kann , und das auf allen Stufen.
> Bzw. wie man trotz Huhnmechanik den Wälzer voll bekommt. Oder irre ich da?
> 
> Was ich lese ist meistens nur gebashe von irgendwelchen Core-Spielern. Wenn ihr nix gescheites zu sagen habt, dann lassts besser bleiben. Hier machen sich einige Leute bereits ziemlich lächerlich.


 darauf bin ich seit ner viertel stunde hinaus,aber ich habe diebefuerchtung sie werden auch deinen post ignorieren


----------



## Areson (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also, ganz ehrlich, der Tonfall, die Wortwahl und die gewählte Karriere bieten ein rundum stimmiges Bild. Vorurteile haben eben die lustige Eigenart, manchmal zuzutreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, aber irgendwann reicht es einem auch mal. Hier wird ein Post eröffnet weil einige Leute trotz Open RvR Server gern ihren Wälzer füllen möchten und somit auch einige Belohnungen abgreifen wollen. Niemand hat gesagt, dass ihn das Huhn stört weil er so keine Leute die 20 LvL unter einem sind onehit´en kann. Es wurde nur gesagt, dass dieses Huhn auf dem Open RvR weg soll, weil man ja immer RvR geflagt ist und somit sofort zum Huhn wird wenn man ein niedriges Gebiet betritt. Damit kann man also auch keinen Wälzer ausfüllen. 99% der Leute sind mit einem herabstufen des Levels einverstanden, oder kein Schaden an Lowis, oder man wird erst zum Huhn wenn man einen Lowi angreift u.s.w. Aber trotzdem müssen sich hier sofort Core-Spieler einmischen, alle Leute die auf einem Open RvR Server spielen beleidigen und als Ganker beschimpfen, außerdem sind ja alle Lügner, natürlich hat niemand auf einem orvr vor den Wälzer zu füllen. Dabei kann es doch denen die ja eh auf einem Core spielen sowas von egal sein welche RvR Regeln auf den orvr eingeführt werden, aber irgendwie regen sich hier alle auf, als würde man sie persönlich angreifen. Das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Alwina (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ich werde dir nicht klärend antworten geschweige dir noch deine frage beantworten, wenn du sachen fragst die
> 1. nicht zur sache stehn
> 2. schon kommentiert wurden (zumindest meiner seits da der post anscheinend an mich ging)
> 3. ich argumente als gewichtslos hinstelle weil sie nicht der wahrheit entsprechen,und ich argumentiere statt vorurteile/hirngespinnste in den raum zu scheissen (was Selth betraf)
> ...



1 und 2 .Ok nehme ich so hin 
3 Sehe ich anders wie ich ihn einem anderen Post schon schrieb sind das von Selor noch lange nicht alles Hirngespinste .

Mag sein das du nicht zu diesen Spielern gehörst aber sie gibt es nunmal und auch wenn ich da von WOW sprach glaube ich nicht das es diesen Spielertyp in WAR  nicht gibt
und statt die Frage zu stellen " Warum nicht nicht eine andere faire Möglichkeit statt dieser " schlage doch mal eine vor .


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> darauf bin ich seit ner viertel stunde hinaus,aber ich habe diebefuerchtung sie werden auch deinen post ignorieren



Ich z.B. habe schon explizit auf seinen Post geantwortet. Allerdings wird das ignoriert. Seltsam.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

und das eigentlich traurige an dieser speziellen geschichte hier,ist,das die am meisten hier plärren und sinnlose einzeiler posts ablassen die sind,
die vor monaten sagten
"ach ja diese WoW community hoffentlich kommt blad WAR"
armes warhammer...


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habe schon explizit auf seinen Post geantwortet. Allerdings wird der ignoriert. Seltsam.


tja so kindisch es auch dann letztendlich klingt auch wenn der ausschlaggebende punkt wieder auf dich fällt
"wies in wald ...so kommts auch wieder"

kann ja nicht sein das du zum tausendsten mal irgendworan vorbei redest was hier schon 3-4 posts vorher oefters dementiert wurde!
soviel ignorante teilsnahmslosigkeit wird ignoriert


----------



## Hannes1887 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mitlerweile lvl 29 und muss zugeben, dass ich die meiste Zeit in diversen BG's verbracht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um den Wälzer habe ich mir bisher kaum Gedanken gemacht, doch ich möchte auch das ein oder andere Kapitel auf ehrfürchtig bringen.

Ich spiele auf Averland und find's auch ganz schön da, aber d.h. im Klartext ich darf den Endgame Kontent nicht mehr verlassen ?

lol? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murata (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habe schon explizit auf seinen Post geantwortet. Allerdings wird der ignoriert. Seltsam.



Hier hast deine Antwort (Sry das ich nicht nonstop nach jedem Post hier hechle):

Vorschläge zum ändern des Huhnsystems:

1. Ab meinetwegen 15 lvln Unterschied (meinetwegen auch etwas mehr) wird der Gegnerische Spieler unangreifbar ( also der , der niedriger ist). Mobs kann man weiterhin überall klatschen. Also kann man auch seinen Wälzer voll bekommen.

2. Man kann von Spielern geonehittet werden , aber nicht von Mobs, bzw der schaden an mobs bleibt normal , der an Spielern wird auf 10 oder 1 zurückgesetzt.

Bin zwar kein Programmierer aber normal klingts simpel . Verbessert mich wenn ich was übersehn hab.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Ich bin mitlerweile lvl 29 und muss zugeben, dass ich die meiste Zeit in diversen BG's verbracht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 nicht nur das!

wenn duu auf seite 2 bzw 3 blickst wirst du einige schlaumeier sehn ,die meinen ,das du bevor du dir den server averland aufgeklärt wurdest das dem der fall ist!
als ich ihnen das verneinte kam keine antwort drauf die gleiche sind es auch die sich damit argumentieren wie auf oRvR server gespielt wird obwohl sie selber auf cores spielen und es also garnicht wissen und nur aus der luft gegriffene argumente sind "hirngespinnste" wie ich vorhin schrieb,worauf sich dann wieder heftige gegenwehr eines core kamaraden aufspielte,...naja solltest du dich der disscusion durchgerungen haben,wirst du feststellen es gibt noch mehr hindernisse in der kommunikation hier x_X mfg


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> tja so kindisch es auch dann letztendlich klingt auch wenn der ausschlaggebende punkt wieder auf dich fällt
> "wies in wald ...so kommts auch wieder"
> 
> kann ja nicht sein das du zum tausendsten mal irgendworan vorbei redest was hier schon 3-4 posts vorher oefters dementiert wurde!
> soviel ignorante teilsnahmslosigkeit wird ignoriert



Also, es tut mir leid, aber ich habe zunehmend Probleme, den Sinn/Inhalt deiner, speziell der an mich gerichteten, Posts zu begreifen.
Bezieht sich die "ignorante teilnahmslosigkeit" auf mich? Würde mich wundern, wenn dem so wäre, aber rein aus der Logik des Satzes geht dies hervor.
Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als ob alles, wogegen ein - ich möchte jetzt mal den Terminus einführen - Huhnverächter nicht mehr mit einer gewissen hormongesättigten Männlichkeitsüberlegenheit anreden kann, ignoriert wird.
Lies doch meine Posts nochmal. Da wirst du mir wohl kaum vorwerfen können, ich ginge nicht aufs Thema ein. 
Aber egal. Ein Hunverächter hört eben auch nur das, was ein Huhnverächter hören will. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen könntest.


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

Okay, Feldversuch: 

1. Auf open-RvR-Servern ist jeder Spieler jederzeit für das RvR gekennzeichnet.

2. Wenn ein Spieler irgendeine offensive Aktion ausführt, deren Ziel ein anderer Spieler, dessen Rang sich 10 oder mehr Rangstufen unter dem eigenen befindet, oder einem verbündeten Spieler mit einer nützlichen Fähigkeit stärkt, der sich mit einem SPieler im Kampf befindet, der 10 oder mehr Rangstufen utner dem eigenen Rang liegt, wird er sofort für 30 Minuten in ein Huhn verwandelt. Dieser debuff ist auch durch den Tod nicht entfernbar.

3. Jeder Spieler, der einen gegnerischen Spieler, der 10 oder mehr Ränge über dem eigenen liegt oder einem anderen Spieler hilft, der 10 oder mehr blabla, wird automatisch als "Freiwild" gekennzeichnet. Dies ist ein debuff, der 60 Minuten anhält, auch durch den Tod nicht entfernt wird und verhindert, daß irgendwelche Huhn-Regeln durch diesen Spieler ausgelöst werden. Zudem wird der Spieler farblich und mit auffälliger Aura markiert.

4. Die normalen Huhn-Regeln der coreserver finden keine Anwendung.

So gäbs nur open-RvR unter gleichlevligen - also kein ganken, und jeder könnte seinen Wälzer füllen.
Jetzt frag ich mich, wie beliebt solche Änderungen sein würden. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und prognostiziere einen Urschrei der Empörung.

Zudem sind alle Lösungen, die irgendwie in diese Richtung gehen, brandgefährlich, was exploits angeht - wie geschrieben, was geht, wird gemacht. Hier auch mit 20 Eisenbrechern level 1 das Burgtor versperren, als Beispiel, mit den wartenden Fernkämpfern oben, die nur kurz auftauchen wenn sich jemand gehuhnt hat.


€dit: Zu dem "Nö, das steht da gar nicht!" - wollt ihr allen ernstes hier erklären, daß diese halbe Seite, die man auf ne Minute gelesen hat, wirklich so viel für euch war, daß ihr vor dem letzten Spiegelstrich, der *klar und deutlich* erklärt, wann man zum Huhn wird, aufgehört habt zu lesen? Hey, da muß man noch nichtmal scrollen.

Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## Murata (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Okay, Feldversuch:
> 
> 1. Auf open-RvR-Servern ist jeder Spieler jederzeit für das RvR gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ...



So hab ich mir das aber ungf. gedacht wie du deine(n) Feldversuch(e) beschreibst. Ich finds gut.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Also, es tut mir leid, aber ich habe zunehmend Probleme, den Sinn/Inhalt deiner, speziell der an mich gerichteten, Posts zu begreifen.
> Bezieht sich die "ignorante teilnahmslosigkeit" auf mich? Würde mich wundern, wenn dem so wäre, aber rein aus der Logik des Satzes geht dies hervor.
> Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als ob alles, wogegen ein - ich möchte jetzt mal den Terminus einführen - Huhnverächter nicht mehr mit einer gewissen hormongesättigten Männlichkeitsüberlegenheit anreden kann, ignoriert wird.
> Lies doch meine Posts nochmal. Da wirst du mir wohl kaum vorwerfen können, ich ginge nicht aufs Thema ein.
> Aber egal. Ein Hunverächter hört eben auch nur das, was ein Huhnverächter hören will. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen könntest.




das war dein erster post zu mir/zum thema



> ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 17:41)
> träumer lese weiter was du nur lesen willst,wahrheit kann schwer zu ertragen sein
> 
> 
> ...



soll ich dir nun auf deinen letzen wirklich ernsthaft antwort,bzw erwartest du noch eine?


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das aber ungf. gedacht wie du deine(n) Feldversuch(e) beschreibst. Ich finds gut.


Wie geschrieben, ich wage zu behaupten, die meisten würden Zeter und Mordio schreien (wegen der zusätzlichen Einschränkung auf maximal 10 level unter einem). Ausserdem gibt es da bei solchen "individuellen" Lösungen wo der Status jedes chars überprüft wird und mit wem er grade kämpft, wirklich extrem viel exploit-Möglichkeiten. Deswegen finde ich auch, daß die derzeitige Regelung von Mythic einen fairen Kompromiss bietet, der einerseits viele mögliche exploits gleich von vornherein umgeht und andererseits trotzdem ken ganker's paradise entstehen lässt.

Daß da der ein oder andere, der gerne den Wälzer füllen würde, unter die Räder kommt, ist natürlch nicht schön, aber wohl unvermeidbar.


----------



## Areson (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Okay, Feldversuch:
> 
> 1. Auf open-RvR-Servern ist jeder Spieler jederzeit für das RvR gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ...




Also ich hätte da nix dagegen. So lange man keinen Lowi (was ich ja auch nicht vor habe) angreift hat man ja keine Probleme. Man könnte so ohne Probleme den Wälzer füllen oder Kapitel abschließen und trotzdem könnte niemand Ganken. Trotzdem würde ich eine Zurückstufung bevorzugen. So könnte man noch im low Gebiet kämpfen oder auch eine Burg mit erobern. Aber ohne Vorteile eben. Man könnte ja einen festen Rüstungswert bestimmen auf den alle 40er zurück gestuft werden, somit wäre auch die Ausrüstung egal. Alle Fähigkeiten die man erst nach lvl 18 erhält werden deaktiviert und die, die man hat werden ebenfalls auf lvl 18 herunter gestuft. Das sollte nicht so schwer zum umsetzen sein, denn andersrum geht es ja auch und damit wären glaub ich viele zufrieden, und wer es nicht wäre, tja dem ginge es wohl wirklich nur ums Ganken.


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, ich wage zu behaupten, die meisten würden Zeter und Mordio schreien (wegen der zusätzlichen Einschränkung auf maximal 10 level unter einem). Ausserdem gibt es da bei solchen "individuellen" Lösungen wo der Status jedes chars überprüft wird und mit wem er grade kämpft, wirklich extrem viel exploit-Möglichkeiten. Deswegen finde ich auch, daß die derzeitige Regelung von Mythic einen fairen Kompromiss bietet, der einerseits viele mögliche exploits gleich von vornherein umgeht und andererseits trotzdem ken ganker's paradise entstehen lässt.
> 
> Daß da der ein oder andere, der gerne den Wälzer füllen würde, unter die Räder kommt, ist natürlch nicht schön, aber wohl unvermeidbar.


selbst in einem buffed interview viel mal die huhn debatte,da hieß es sie hatten es nicht geplant aber brauchten etwas gegen das ganking,
und die huhn "idee" fanden sie ganz nett* und witzig*,soweit so gut
aber diese mechanik einzufuehren ist keine individuallösung?
bzw was fuer eine spezielle aendereung wuerde exploit moeglich machen die erst beim zuschlagen eine huhn verwandlung bringt statt die rvr kennzeichnung?
das muss auch jederzeit ueberprueft werden und passiert sofort beim kleinsten hot auf einem rvr geflaggten spieler ohne exploits!
das ist kein stichhaltiger grund fuer keine aenderung meiner meinung nach


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> das war dein erster post zu mir/zum thema
> 
> 
> 
> soll ich dir nun auf deinen letzen wirklich ernsthaft antwort,bzw erwartest du noch eine?



Hm. Dann musst du die hier übersehen haben.


ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:38) 
welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?


Man fragt sich einfach, worin der Sinn liegen soll, wenn z.B. jemand aus einem T4 Gebiet open RvR in einem T1 Gebiet betreiben möchte. Merkste was? Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich alle T4 Charaktere im Ekrund oder in Nordland oder wo auch immer verabredet haben, um sich dort gegenseitig die Hucke voll zu hauen. Ich glaube aber, dass das eher nicht zutreffen wird.

ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:38) 
und zudem wieso ist eine nachricht nicht gleichwertig,die zum beispiel darauf hinaus läuft
das man eben damit rechnen muss ueberall von alles und jedem attackiert zu werden sondern diese huhn geschichte?


Weil die Huhnmechanik ein aktiver Schutz der Wehrlosen ist. Eine Nachricht wäre ja vollkommen für die Katz, weil ich trotzdem mich nicht zur Wehr setzen könnte. Oder verstehe ich dich falsch? 


ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:55) 
und die mechanik aufm core server ist nicht sicher genug als die zu uebernehmen?

oder um es zu steigern...std debuffs,ruf minus etc...


Die Mechanik auf nem open RvR Server ist ja noch ein wenig großzügiger als auf den Core Servern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, weil du dich doch über 2 Zonen hinweg bewegen kannst, ohne zum Huhn zu werden.
Die Sache ist doch die: Auf nem Core Server wirst du zum Huhn, sobald du dich in einem niedrigeren Gebiet aufhältst und dich RvR flaggst. Auf nem open RvR Server ist es eigentlich genausso, bloß dass du hier naturgemäß immer geflaggt bist. Da gibts also nichts zu übernehmen...


So. und auf folgenden Post von DIR:

ZITAT(Clubmaster @ 11.10.2008, 17:37) 
Klasse Niveau, Fireleaf und ein großartiges Beispiel mal wieder, warum man Open PvP Server wie die Pest meiden sollte. Profilneurose plus plump versteckte Homophobie = priceless. Bessere Anti-Werbung für die Open PvP Community könnte man gar nicht machen. Job done, Vielen Dank!


träumer lese weiter was du nur lesen willst,wahrheit kann schwer zu ertragen sein _DAS war deine Antwort auf das vorangehende Zitat von Clubmaster_

habe ich dann folgendes geschrieben.

ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 17:41) 
träumer lese weiter was du nur lesen willst,wahrheit kann schwer zu ertragen sein


Wieso? Lies doch Fireleafs Post. Willst du behaupten, das sei auch nur irgendein argumentatives Niveau?
Pöbel und Gesocks, nichts weiter.
Aber man muss sich ja mit jemandem verbünden...

Von meiner Seite aus also alles im Lot. Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## ersoichso (11. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Hm. Dann musst du die hier übersehen haben.
> 
> 
> ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:38)
> ...


um es mal klar zu stellen in bin auf keinster weise in konflikt mit dir oder auf einen aus....



> > ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:38)
> > welche voreingenommene einstellung reitet euch eigentlich das es aufs ganken auslaufen soll?
> 
> 
> Man fragt sich einfach, worin der Sinn liegen soll, wenn z.B. jemand aus einem T4 Gebiet open RvR in einem T1 Gebiet betreiben möchte. Merkste was? Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich alle T4 Charaktere im Ekrund oder in Nordland oder wo auch immer verabredet haben, um sich dort gegenseitig die Hucke voll zu hauen. Ich glaube aber, dass das eher nicht zutreffen wird.



dies war keine antwort auf eine wiederholte und konkrete frage von mir,um eine logischen grund (ich nenns ma) "euer seite" aus zu nennen,warum es keine andere lösung gibt statt die huhn methode wie sie im moment ist,du brachtest wieder eine frage warm sollte das so sein was ich posts davor aussen vor lasste...da das irrelevant ist,somit kommts aufs gleiche raus du hast meinen post ignoriert



> > ZITAT(ersoichso @ 11.10.2008, 16:38)
> > und zudem wieso ist eine nachricht nicht gleichwertig,die zum beispiel darauf hinaus läuft
> > das man eben damit rechnen muss ueberall von alles und jedem attackiert zu werden sondern diese huhn geschichte?
> 
> ...



das hast du vollkommen falsch verstanden! das war auf die sätze ganz am anfang bezogen wo leute damit argumentiert haben(leute von core servern die ja kein problem damit haben und es auch nichtmal richtig wussten sondern nur nachgekläfft haben)
das die spieler eines open RvR servers im klaren drueber sind das sie ja zu dem huhn werden,das koennte auch andere nachrichten im fenster geben,somit ganz sinentfernt dein post und ich kann mich nicht 3-4mal wiederholen...

wie dem auch sei vtl liegt es an der verständigung oder sonst was nimms nicht persöhnlich,ich glaube man redet hier nur an einander vorbei
ich verbringt ein schoen samstag abend wuensch euch das gleiche hf


----------



## Azddel (11. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso schrieb:


> ich verbringt ein schoen samstag abend wuensch euch das gleiche hf



Wünsch ich dir auch.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (11. Oktober 2008)

ok, klärt mich mal auf...
auf open-rvr servern kann man bis lvl21 in T1 gebieten rumlaufen, ab 22 wird man zum huhn.
wie ist es auf coreservern, bin immer davon ausgegangen das man dort schon ab lvl12 zum huhn wird, was ja wohl falsch ist.
kann ich auf coreservern auch mit lvl40 in t1 gebieten rumlaufen, solange ich nicht pvp-geflagged bin?
wie siehts aus wenn ich die ÖQ's mache und z.b. einen mitspieler mit lvl9 heile, werd ich dann zum huhn?

danke im voraus.


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> ok, klärt mich mal auf...
> auf open-rvr servern kann man bis lvl21 in T1 gebieten rumlaufen, ab 22 wird man zum huhn.
> wie ist es auf coreservern, bin immer davon ausgegangen das man dort schon ab lvl12 zum huhn wird, was ja wohl falsch ist.
> kann ich auf coreservern auch mit lvl40 in t1 gebieten rumlaufen, solange ich nicht pvp-geflagged bin?
> ...


Im Prinzip läufts genau so, ja. Du kannst mit jedem Level in jedem Gebiet rumlaufen auf Coreservern (ausser jenen in denen Du automatisch geflaggt wirst). 
Wenn Du den besagten lv 9 wasuauchimmer in seinem Gebiet heilst, buffst, sonstwie unterstürtzt greift die Huhnregel.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (11. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Im Prinzip läufts genau so, ja. Du kannst mit jedem Level in jedem Gebiet rumlaufen auf Coreservern (ausser jenen in denen Du automatisch geflaggt wirst).
> Wenn Du den besagten lv 9 wasuauchimmer in seinem Gebiet heilst, buffst, sonstwie unterstürtzt greift die Huhnregel.



dank dir.
also könnte man den Wälzer besser auf core-servern füllen, als auf open-rvr servern, richtig?
oder werd ich auch zum huhn wenn ich mobs im T1 gebiet angreife?

ein weiteres problem auf open-rvr servern ist ja auch das leute mit lvl21 die burgen, flaggen etc im T1 gebiet einnehmen, als lvl11er hat man natürlich keine chance, auf coreservern würde man dann ja mit lvl12 zum huhn werden im rvr-gebiet, richtig?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> dank dir.
> also könnte man den Wälzer besser auf core-servern füllen, als auf open-rvr servern, richtig?
> oder werd ich auch zum huhn wenn ich mobs im T1 gebiet angreife?
> 
> ein weiteres problem auf open-rvr servern ist ja auch das leute mit lvl21 die burgen, flaggen etc im T1 gebiet einnehmen, als lvl11er hat man natürlich keine chance, auf coreservern würde man dann ja mit lvl12 zum huhn werden im rvr-gebiet, richtig?



Wälzer, RP etc. ist auf einem Core Server besser aufgehoben... wenn du Mobs angreifst wirst du nicht zum Huhn...
Auf Core Servern wird man mit lvl12 in dem entsprechenden RvR-Gebiet zum Huhn...


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> dank dir.
> also könnte man den Wälzer besser auf core-servern füllen, als auf open-rvr servern, richtig?
> oder werd ich auch zum huhn wenn ich mobs im T1 gebiet angreife?
> 
> ein weiteres problem auf open-rvr servern ist ja auch das leute mit lvl21 die burgen, flaggen etc im T1 gebiet einnehmen, als lvl11er hat man natürlich keine chance, auf coreservern würde man dann ja mit lvl12 zum huhn werden im rvr-gebiet, richtig?


Im Prinzip ja. Schwierig wirds natürlich wen man auf dem Weg nach oben vergessen hat die RvR Quests zu machen und dies dann versucht nachzuholen. Andererseits gibts da ja soweit ich weiss keine besonderen Einträge oder Titel für.

Ansonsten gibts im T1 Gebiet noch keine Burgen, die ersten stehen auf T2 (was das gleiche ist natürlich, nur eben nach hinten verschoben). 
Flaggenpunkte gibts natürlich schon und auf Core prügelt man sich da eben mit max lv 11 um T1 Dinge.


----------



## Rehhaile (12. Oktober 2008)

Was habe ich davon, das mein Wälzer voll ist?


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Was habe ich davon, das mein Wälzer voll ist?


Naja, effektiv macht das natürlich keinen (oder nur geringen) Einfluss aufs Spiel.
Ist ne Sache der Sammelwut nehm ich an.
In ganz geringen Mass könnte man einen Vorteil davon haben im PvE da man bei vollem Wälzer auch alle Wälzertaktiken hat. Da die aber nie wirksame Effekte fürs RvR haben für die meisten auch nur Sekundär interessant.


----------



## Rehhaile (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Naja, effektiv macht das natürlich keinen (oder nur geringen) Einfluss aufs Spiel.
> Ist ne Sache der Sammelwut nehm ich an.
> In ganz geringen Mass könnte man einen Vorteil davon haben im PvE da man bei vollem Wälzer auch alle Wälzertaktiken hat. Da die aber nie wirksame Effekte fürs RvR haben für die meisten auch nur Sekundär interessant.




Bekomme ich also ne wälzertaktik, wenn ich alle Ö quest in einem Kapitel abschließe oder erst wenn ich alle Öquest von Kapitel 1-4, 5-9 etc mache?


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Bekomme ich also ne wälzertaktik, wenn ich alle Ö quest in einem Kapitel abschließe oder erst wenn ich alle Öquest von Kapitel 1-4, 5-9 etc mache?


Nö, aber hier und da sind Dinge in der Welt versteckt welche Dir eine Taktik freischalten... Zum Beispiel hab ich in einer Höhle in T2 mal ein Skelett entdeckt das bei umhauen ein Item fallen liess mit dem ich gegen Untote 5% mehr Ausweichchance als Taktik in der Bibliothek kaufen konnte (bzw. hätte kaufen können wenn der blöde Ausbilder dafür nicht durch einen bug verschwunden wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich weiss nicht inwiefern mal diese Taktiken in unterschiedlichen T Gebieten bekommen kann, könnte mir aber vorstellen das manche davon tatsächlich nur in niedrigen Gebieten zu finden sind. 
So dramatisch das allerdings auch klingen mag - die Wälzertaktiken sind wie ich das bisher beobachtet hab reine PvE Geschichten und da zum grösstenteil so spezialisiert das man sie eigentlich nicht wirklich vermisst wenn man sie nicht hat. Meistens sind es 5% Ausweichen oder mehr schaden gegen einen bestimmten Mobtypus (Untote, Riesen, Skaven etc.) oder solche Dinge wieder Mobtypus XY hat weniger Agrorange auf den Char. 
Gerade weil ich davon ausgehe das auf RvR Realms mehr RvR als PvE gespielt wird denk ich mir das das nicht ernsthaft ein Argument für die Spieler ist sich alle dieser Taktiken zusammensuchen zu wollen.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Nö, aber hier und da sind Dinge in der Welt versteckt welche Dir eine Taktik freischalten... Zum Beispiel hab ich in einer Höhle in T2 mal ein Skelett entdeckt das bei umhauen ein Item fallen liess mit dem ich gegen Untote 5% mehr Ausweichchance als Taktik in der Bibliothek kaufen konnte (bzw. hätte kaufen können wenn der blöde Ausbilder dafür nicht durch einen bug verschwunden wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seid dem letzten Patch sind die Bücherwürmer wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Gerade weil ich davon ausgehe das auf RvR Realms mehr RvR als PvE gespielt wird denk ich mir das das nicht ernsthaft ein Argument für die Spieler ist sich alle dieser Taktiken zusammensuchen zu wollen.


Und wieso soll das kein Argument sein?? man ich bekomm brechreiz wenn ich so wass lese:


Brachial schrieb:


> Mal ganz einfach erklärt:
> 
> Core Server= Leute die normal spielen und Spaß haben wollen!
> RP Server= für Leute die ein tieferes Spielerlebnis wünschen!
> *Open RvR Server= für gankende Masochisten!*



Wass soll der mist? Hast du ernsthaft das Gefühl du bist besser weil du auf einem Core Server spielst, und dann in einer RvR Server Diskusion solchen scheiss kundgibst? Ech man! Wie ich solche Leute ankotzen!

Ich und meine Kollegen haben uns für ein Open RvR server entschieden, weil wir es spannender finden unter ständiger gefahr questen zu können. Wenn halt mal ein 10lvl höherer kommt und uns par mal killt. Was solls! und wenn wir zufällig auf eine gegnerische Gruppe treffen gibts die geilsten PvP Situationen! Jedenfalls für uns, darum haben wir ein ORvR server gewählt

Wir sind jetzt lvl 24 und wurden erst einmahl wirklich gegankt. Und wir haben auch niemanden gecamp und der gleichen. Klar gibt es auf ORvR mehr Kinder die dich halt mal verklopen. WAYNE??

Jedenfalls ist es scheehr schade, wirt man ein Huhn. Ich möchte zumbeispiel gerne den Wälzer voll bringen. Ausserdem höhrt man von GOA und Mythic dauern WAR ist überall und blabla das ich nicht dancehamer also können unsere Chars net Tanzen Bla bla WAR WAR WAR..... 

Aber ein anständigen WAR-mässigen Server bringen sie net auf die Reihe.... ist bischen inkonsequent bei all dem Gerede

Naja hoffe auf ein Patch der die Huhn Regel verbessert, oder auf Charakter Transfer möglichkeit


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Und wieso soll das kein Argument sein??


Naja, weil es zum einen den Bereich betrifft der auf einem RvR Server in einem sowieso eher RvRlastigem Spiel vermutlich ziemlich vernachlässigenswert ist.
Zum anderen weil es selbst auf Core Servern genau die Taktiken sind welche eher nur eine dekorative Funktion haben um das kleine Kästchen unten auch mit etwas füllen zu können... aber grösstenteils keine nennenswerte Auswirkung auf das Spiel haben.



Elindir schrieb:


> Was solls! und wenn wir zufällig auf eine gegnerische Gruppe treffen gibts die geilsten PvP Situationen!


In dem Gebiet mit dem Du mit Deiner Gruppe zum Questen oder whatever unterwegs bist kannst Du jede gegnerische Gruppe auch angreifen. Du kannst nur nicht zurückgehen in Gebiete in denen es eh nichts mehr sinnvolles für Dich zu tun gibt um dort niedrigstufigere Gruppen zu ganken. Wo genau ist nun das Problem?
Wenn Dir der Nervenkitzel fehlt das Du alle 30 Minuten mal nen Instanttod brauchst ohne Chance etwas zu tun... bau Dir ne Zeitschaltuhr an die Steckdose die in unregelmässigen Abständen den PC abschaltet. 
Kommt ungefähr aufs gleiche raus wie mal zwischendrin von einem lv 40er geonehittet zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> In dem Gebiet mit dem Du mit Deiner Gruppe zum Questen oder whatever unterwegs bist kannst Du jede gegnerische Gruppe auch angreifen. Du kannst nur nicht zurückgehen in Gebiete in denen es eh nichts mehr sinnvolles für Dich zu tun gibt um dort niedrigstufigere Gruppen zu ganken.


Schade, das hab ich nicht gewust. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Huhn Regelung scheisse. Ein gratis Serverwechsel wär nett, weil ich zu faul war die ORvR Regeln zu lesen.

und nein ich steh auf den Nervenkitzel von einem 30er gekillt zu werden! Und das kann mir auch keine Zeitschaltuhr geben. Und auch wenn die Wälzer taktiken net viel im RvR bringen, will ich sie haben.


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (12. Oktober 2008)

Meine ersten Schritte in Warhammer :

Ich erstelle mir einen Char auf nem Open-RvR Server , weil ich auch Spaß am PvP habe und schon gerne überall meine Gegner ausschalten können will , wenn sie mir über den Weg laufen( über meinen Weg , den ich beim leveln und so weiter beschreite , wohlgemerkt ) .

Ich bin fröhlich dabei , entdecke grade meine erste öffentliche Quest , dann lauf ich durch die Gegend um ein paar normale Quests zu erledigen , die mich auf den Rang 4 anheben würden  ... und bin auf einmal tot . 2-3 Sekunden später sehe ich nen 19er Erzmagier über meine Leiche laufen und die nächst beste Dunkelelfe in Reichweite umhaun 

Reaktion : Byebye Open-RvR Server , hallo Core . mit lvl 8 such ich mir ne gruppe von 6 Mitstreitern , erobere mit ihnen die Schlachtfeldziele im RvR-Gebiet und hab meinen Spaß dabei auf ne ähnlcih starke Ordnungstruppe zu treffen , die wir aber dann doch noch schlagen . Genauso greifen wir die nächste Gruppe Ordler an , ziehen aber den Kürzeren . Ich zuck mit den Schultern , war ganz stolz , dass ich noch 2 mitgenommen habe und geh wieder ne runde questen . 

Fazit : Für Geflügel !


----------



## Fireleaf (12. Oktober 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Klasse Niveau, Fireleaf und ein großartiges Beispiel mal wieder, warum man Open PvP Server wie die Pest meiden sollte. Profilneurose plus plump versteckte Homophobie = priceless. Bessere Anti-Werbung für die Open PvP Community könnte man gar nicht machen. Job done, Vielen Dank!



Du bist sicherlich sehr schlecht im PvP deswegen musst du beleidigen, richtig?
Geh zu Mama und kündige bitte dein Account!


----------



## soefsn (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Es gibt doch genügend einfache Lösung die Mythic hätte machen können.

1. Wenn ich einen Spieler Angreife der Grau ist werde ich erst zum Huhn.

2. Ich kann Spieler nicht Angreifen die grau sind.

3. Ich darf einen grauen Spieler erst Angreifen wenn er mich Angreift.

4. Ich bin in den jetzigen Huhn Gebieten nicht mehr RVR geflaggt und für mich ist kein open PVP mehr möglich.

Und mit Core oder nicht Core hat das sichtlich wenig zu tuhen. Nur weil Sie auf dieser bescheuerten Regelung hinweisen, heist es noch lange nicht das es nicht geändert werden kann. Und ich habe keine Lust auf einem Core Server zu Spielen. Ich erlebe so schon kaum ein Ordentliches Open PVP dank der Szenarien und soll dann auch noch auf einem Core Server gehen? Nein danke!

Ich bin auch dafür das das geändert werden muss. Denn es kann nicht sein das die einen nur weil Sie halt nicht den Mum haben auf einen richtigen PVP Server zu Spielen jederzeit überall hin können und die die PVP Spielen wollen bestraft werden weil Sie zum Huhn werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Belgor (13. Oktober 2008)

Die sollten einen erst zum Huhn machen wenn man einen lowie angreift. Ich find die Methode so totaler Mist aber ich hoffe ja das es noch geändert wird.


----------



## Lemiewings (13. Oktober 2008)

Also zu den Core Server Spielern die sich jetzt so aufspielen und meinen Pech gehabt...Ihr gehört mal ganz kräftig geschlagen.Und zu den Leuten die meinen "Bla bla bla das stand aber ganz dick in dem Text bei der server Auswahl das man sich in ein Huhn verwandelt also selbst schuld".Ja in dem Text stand zwar das man sich als noob Schutz in ein Huhn verwandelt (was ich auch ein ganz lustige Idee finde),aber da steht nix davon das man so nicht mehr in der Lage ist den Wälzer voll zubekommen bzw. die dazu nötigen quests zu machen oder Monster zu killen.Ergo es besteht Handlungsbedarf.Und jemand hat auch schon geschrieben das es doch eigtl. kein Problem sein sollte jemand einfach im lvl runter zu stufen.Das geht im Szenario ja auch umgekehrt.Also wo is das Problem das wenn mal als lvl 40 das T1 Gebiet betritt dann nur noch lvl 10 ist und auch nur die dem lvl entsprechenden Fähigkeiten benutzen kann?Oder das man sich nur in ein Huhn verwandelt wenn man eine feindliche Handlung gegen ein gegnerischen low lvl Spieler startet?Das wäre in meinen Augen die beste Lösung.Weil das einem nicht daran hindert den pve content vollständig zu "beenden" und low lvl ganken so unmöglich macht.

MFG Lemiewings


----------



## Gumja (13. Oktober 2008)

Gäbs das Huhn nicht, gäbs etwa 100 Heulthreads mehr am Tag...


----------



## Ascían (13. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Gäbs das Huhn nicht, gäbs etwa 100 Heulthreads mehr am Tag...



Aber nicht ohne Grund - das Huhn ist einfach eine sehr ungeschickte, wenn auch lustige Lösung. 

Und OpenRvR-Server sind wirklich witzlos mit der Huhnregel, ich finde man sollte als Highlvl vielmehr erst beim Angriff auf einen Lowlvl ein Huhn werden, denn die meisten hochstufigen Spieler die in den kleinen Tiers als Hühnchen rumgackern, wollten nur mal eben Berufe umskillen, oder eine Quest abgeben...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> denn die meisten hochstufigen Spieler die in den kleinen Tiers als Hühnchen rumgackern, wollten nur mal eben Berufe umskillen, oder eine Quest abgeben...



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht *gg*


----------



## Ascían (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht *gg*



Ich bin einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte für eine epische Q wieder zurück - *zack* Huhn, jeder Mob onehittet mich, den ich für die Q töten soll.

Noch besser: Ins Zwergen-T1 gereist, um einen neuen Beruf zu lernen (warum stehen manche Berufslehrer nur im T1???) - dabei wurde ich von einem lvl 11 Schamanen gegankt, hat glaub ich fast eine Stunde gedauert bis ich zur blöden Taverne gekommen war.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Du sprachst von "meisten" und du bist aber nicht "die meisten" *gg*
Außer du hast eine immense Persönlichkeitsspaltung hinter dir und hast den halben Server selbst bevölkert xD


----------



## Havamal (13. Oktober 2008)

Es wäre viel besser wenn jeder highlevel Char im Lowlevel Gebiet geonehittetd werden könnte und dann müsste er als Geist eine ingame Stunde lang dem Lowlevel char hinter herlaufen, sodass er es sich 2 mal überlegt noch einmal zurück zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (13. Oktober 2008)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Ja in dem Text stand zwar das man sich als noob Schutz in ein Huhn verwandelt (was ich auch ein ganz lustige Idee finde),aber da steht nix davon das man so nicht mehr in der Lage ist den Wälzer voll zubekommen



"Noob-Schutz" so so. Dieser Ausdruck lässt ja schon erahnen, wes Geistes Kind du bist. 
Und ein bißchen Nachdenken hätte sicherlich Wunder gewirkt, denn dann hätte man auch darauf kommen können, dass man als Huhn keine großartigen Kill-Quests und ähnliches mehr absolvieren können wird.


----------



## ^zypher (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde das die "huhn" mechanik sowieso nur bedingter gankerschutz ist und dazu folgendes bsp. welches mir sehr oft auffällt.:

man ist so ca. lvl.8-10 und kommt am ernteschrein an und freut sich schon auf aufregende openRvR schlachten mit der anderen fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch wie sieht es im normalfall aus?!

dort steht meist ein lvl 20 herum der sich nochmal richtig austoben will an den lowis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und keiner kann mir erzählen das ihn ein +10lvl char nicht umklatscht wie es ihm beliebt, da macht es für das "opfer" meiner meinung nach keinen unterschied ob der jetzt 30,40 od. was auch immer ist.

insofern hat meiner meinung nach das "huhn" seine aufgabe als gankerschutz so od. so verfehlt und das wälzer argument trägt diesen umstand noch was bei.

vom prinzip her finde ich die idee mit dem huhn toll nur die umsetzung mangelhaft da es ganken zwar einschränkt aber dennoch ermöglicht.

den besten ansatz diesem problem auf den grund zu gehen ist meiner meinung nach noch, den "ganker" erst bei der ersten aktion gg. einen lowie in ein huhn zu verwandeln und das dann vielleicht sogar noch ein bischen strenger vom LvL her, und jeder der "nur" den wälzer füllen will soll das machen wo immer er auch will.

so wäre eigentlich jedem geholfen und es müsste wieder "frieden" sein in der "kriegswelt" (wie pardox das doch klingt hihihi)


was haltet ihr davon? könnte man das so machen od. hab ich hier einen denkfehler=?


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> doch wie sieht es im normalfall aus?!
> 
> dort steht meist ein lvl 20 herum der sich nochmal richtig austoben will an den lowis!
> 
> ...


Also zunächst mal: der lv 20er steht NUR an der Fahne weil seinen Wälzer dort füllen will... oder die Landschaft so schön findet... oder gerade Materialien für einen Handwerksberuf sammelt. Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das der da ganken will? Nieeeeeee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darüber hinaus: einen 20er kann man noch umhauen auf sagen wir mal lv 11. Vielleicht nicht allein, nicht zu 2t, aber in einer Gruppe schon.
Für einen Lv40er kannst Du dann schon bald nen Raid organisieren, also ist es schon gut das es eine Beschränkung gibt.

Im Übrigen: der 20er ist nur da weil die RvR Spieler so viele verweinte Taschentücher an Mythic geschickt haben... ursprünglich sollte T1 Gebiet auch wirklich nur bis lv 11 sein. Insofern zeigt sich da schon was das Ergebnis wäre wenn man dem gejammer noch weiter nachgibt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ein 20er noch da rumgurken kann war ja schon ein Zugeständniss an die Weinenden und Schreienden Ganker... vorher war es ja auch wie auf nem Core: Du bist 12 -> Huhn im T1 Gebiet.... jetzt ist es ja so das man noch ein Tier niedriger kann und dann beim 2t niederen Tier zum Huhn wird...


----------



## ^zypher (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> .......



wäre es dann nicht eine optimale lösung für alle den "ganker" erst bei der ersten aktion gg. einen lowie in ein huhn zu verwandeln?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (dann könnte man im gegenzug auch wieder einführen das in T1 auch nur T1 gg. einander kämpft)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem dabei ist, wie will man entscheiden ob der 40er jetzt einen Mob umhaut um "Mats zu farmen" oder nur da steht um kleine Spieler zu ganken...


----------



## ^zypher (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, wie will man entscheiden ob der 40er jetzt einen Mob umhaut um "Mats zu farmen" oder nur da steht um kleine Spieler zu ganken...




vorweg ich habe keine ahnung vom programieren, aber es dürfte doch kein problem sein für das spiel zu erkennen ob der 40er ein mob im target hat wenn er loscastet od. einen anderen spieler?

wenn nicht -------> /start cast, target = human--> zack bum huhn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

müsste doch gehen oder=?


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> wäre es dann nicht eine optimale lösung für alle den "ganker" erst bei der ersten aktion gg. einen lowie in ein huhn zu verwandeln?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Zu viele Möglichkeiten das System zu umgehen - allein mir fallen da auf Anhieb mindestens mal 2 Methoden ein wie ich mit entsprechendem Lv Vorsprung Lowies killen könnte ohne direkt mit ihm zu kämpfen... und ich bin noch nichtmal ein Ganker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Na ne ich mein mit AE Sprüchen *gg* Gibt ja einige davon für die man eben nichtmal nen Target braucht sondern sie einfach castet...
Dann ist nämlich das Geschrei groß und hunderte werden rumbrüllen "Scheiß System! Ich greif nur Mobs an und werde zum Huhn! ABSCHAFFEN! ABSCHAFFEN!"


----------



## ^zypher (13. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Na ne ich mein mit AE Sprüchen *gg* Gibt ja einige davon für die man eben nichtmal nen Target braucht sondern sie einfach castet...
> Dann ist nämlich das Geschrei groß und hunderte werden rumbrüllen "Scheiß System! Ich greif nur Mobs an und werde zum Huhn! ABSCHAFFEN! ABSCHAFFEN!"




ok, da machst du einen punkt, an div. AoE´s hab ich nicht gedacht.
aber ich bin denoch davon überzeugt das es eine lösung gibt, für das spiel zu erkennen ob ich an einem NPC od. human schaden mache und zweiteren neutralisiert.

bis dahin werde ich mich einfach damit abfinden müssen nochmal zu überlegen ob ich in T1 alles erledigt hab was mir wichtig ist bevor ich mich auf den weg ins nähste gebiet mach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Viking (13. Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht solltet Ihr einfach kein PvP-Spiel spielen.

Wer auf einem open-PvP Realm spielt, muss sich halt damit abfinden, dass er öfter mal umgehauen wird.
Ich hoffe GOA ändert nichts daran. Ich bin auch öfter umgehauen worden... Ja und?? Dann fragt man im Chat um Hilfe und macht Jagt auf den 20er(oder welchen lvl auch immer)!!
Das ist der Sinn dieses Spiels. Sonst spielt lieber HdRo oder WoW... (spiele ich nebenbei auch beide)

CU ingame


----------



## German Viking (13. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet Ihr einfach kein PvP-Spiel spielen.
> 
> Wer auf einem open-PvP Realm spielt, muss sich halt damit abfinden, dass er öfter mal umgehauen wird.
> Ich hoffe GOA ändert nichts daran. Ich bin auch öfter umgehauen worden... Ja und?? Dann fragt man im Chat um Hilfe und macht Jagt auf den 20er(oder welchen lvl auch immer)!!
> ...


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. ob ich mich auch einfach immer mehrmals selbst zitieren sollte? 
Dann siehts vielleicht so aus als ob mehr Leute meiner Meinung wären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (13. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet Ihr einfach kein PvP-Spiel spielen.
> 
> Wer auf einem open-PvP Realm spielt, muss sich halt damit abfinden, dass er öfter mal umgehauen wird.
> Ich hoffe GOA ändert nichts daran. Ich bin auch öfter umgehauen worden... Ja und?? Dann fragt man im Chat um Hilfe und macht Jagt auf den 20er(oder welchen lvl auch immer)!!
> ...


Bin deiner Meinung. Wer nicht beim questen von höherleveligen Leuten gekillt werden will, soll nicht auf OpenRvR spielen.

Und zum Huhn. Denke es wäre recht schwierig die leute beim Angriff auf lowies zum huhn zu machen, da ein 40er zum beispiel so nen 10er mit einem schlag platt macht. da bringt das huhn später auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum das man öfter mal umgehauen wird... 
es geht darum das 40er absolut NICHTS und totalstens GARNICHTS im Kampf mit lvl10ern verloren haben...
Dafür ist das Huhn eben da, das keine Highleveltypen Stundenlang lowies ganken "weil sie's können"...


----------



## antischock (13. Oktober 2008)

fassen wir zusammen:

- das huhn war niemals als gak gedacht
- das huhn ist ein ganker-schutz
- ganken ist was für no-skiller und sozial gestörte
- rvr ist eine server-form, welche aufgrund der vielen anfragen eingeführt wurde
- man wird ausdrücklich auf die einschränkungen hingewiesen
- war ist ohnehin ein pvp-spiel in dem sich alles um rvr dreht
- das huhn ist so ziemlich die simpelste und zugleich effektivste methode, low-level zu schützen

- das huhn verhindert das nachholen von niedrigstufigem content

mögliche lösung:
man wird nur zum huhn, wenn man niedrigstufige chars in tieferen tiers angreift, instant und der erste hit ist automatisch ein 1-dmg-huhn-schlag. sollte man jedoch zuerst von einem lowlevel angegriffen werden, darf man diesen und auch nur diesen angreifen: sprich, man ist nur gefährdet vom huhn-morph durch spieler, welche noch keine aggro auf einem haben.

damit diese lösung umgesetzt wird, solltet ihr die ingame-rückmeldungsfunktion nutzen^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

finde das auch doof.. eig sollte man einfach keine lows angreifen sollen.. ich meine.. is zwar unlogisch.. aber es ist wohl logischer das nen Chaosbarbar (nurn beispiel) nen doofen lvl 1 firemage ignoriert statt sich grundlos in nen huhn zu morphen^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

^zypher schrieb:


> also ich finde das die "huhn" mechanik sowieso nur bedingter gankerschutz ist und dazu folgendes bsp. welches mir sehr oft auffällt.:
> 
> man ist so ca. lvl.8-10 und kommt am ernteschrein an und freut sich schon auf aufregende openRvR schlachten mit der anderen fraktion
> 
> ...




Netnur das teilweise ist das auch buggy das huhn.. habe gestern nen 40er im t1 (offenes rvrserverlein^^) gesehn bzw er hatt mich umgekloppt und die stadt auseinander genommen.. und nix vonwegen huhn^^


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Netnur das teilweise ist das auch buggy das huhn.. habe gestern nen 40er im t1 (offenes rvrserverlein^^) gesehn bzw er hatt mich umgekloppt und die stadt auseinander genommen.. und nix vonwegen huhn^^


Das war ein Missverständnis - Der wollte sicher nur seinen Wälzer dort vollmachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvas (13. Oktober 2008)

mh mensch mensch hier ist ja mal wieder was los..
meienr meinung anch ganz einfach  man müsste was entwickeln das  Spieler auf m o-rvr server erst dan zum Huhn macht sobald man gegnerische spieler (indem fall lowies) angreift .
Es wird ja bestimtm nicht unmachbar sein es irgendwie so hinzu bekomemn das man wie doof alles freischalten kann und mobs abzufarmen bis man schwarz sieht ohne zum huhn zu werden -oke.
wie gesagt ... aber sehts mal so W.A.R ist frisch rausgekommen da wird sich bestimtm noch ne lösung finden lassen also an alle o-rvr spieler (gehöre auch dazu) kopf nicht hängen lassen .. einfach mal geduldig abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (13. Oktober 2008)

Finde das dufte nur zu hohe möchtegern Ganger sollte man ausschließen und es i-wie zugänglich machen in die Gebiet für lowere zu kommen vllt wenn man Level 17 ist und t1 geh auf Level 8 gestuft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murata (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Das war ein Missverständnis - Der wollte sicher nur seinen Wälzer dort vollmachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch mehr solche Kommentare und du wirst mal fix als Troll gemeldet. Der ganze Open-RvR-Server = Nur für Ganker gedacht Blödsinn war vor 2 Seiten bereits gegessen. Es braucht daher keine Leute wie dich , die diesen sinnlosen Mist wieder aufkochen.

Natürlich gibt es Ganker , aber die stehen bei weitem nicht  für alle Spielerdes Servers , sondern nur für einen geringen Teil. Typisches Beispiel mit dem 40ger im t1, schon gehts Gesülze wieder los. Weils 1 !!!! gemacht hat. Echt lächerlich.


----------



## Lowallyn (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, allerdings finde ich das es um Welten besser wär wenn man schon zum Huhn werden würde, wenn man nur ein T zu hoch ist. Mir ist diese Huhn Regelung ehrlich gesagt sogar noch zu lasch, weil ernsthastes PvP für mich nur mit Gleichleveligen Chars möglich ist. Denn es spielt keine Rolle ob derjenige mit 40 oder mit 32 nen 21er ganked. Sowieso finde ich diese Ganker sozial äusserst gestört, sie versauen anderen die Spielfreude und geilen sich womöglich noch an den 50 Ep und dem 1 Rp die sie bekommen auf. Und wenn der Wälzer jetzt ned ganz voll ist? Wen juckts? Man kann sich immer noch einige Einträge auch als Huhn holen und ansonsten gibts doch bestimmt nette Leute die nen lowlvl Twink haben der dich eskortiert, in größeren Gruppen sind dann auch PQs als Huhn möglich. Ergo sind alle die meinen, sie wollen ja nur den Wälzer vollmachen und dafür sollte man das Huhn abschaffen, nur versteckte Ganker.

just my 2 cents

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2008)

Lowallyn... so war es ja vorher und so ist es immernoch auf dem Core Server... aber die Ganker schreien einfach zu laut, deswegen wurde das geändert, dass man noch in das nächstiefere T-Gebiet kann und erst DA drunter zum Huhn wird...


----------



## Dombringer (13. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> wer zu doof zum lesen ist bekommt den wälzer sowieso nicht voll*g*



lol die beste antwort und auf den punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Murata schrieb:


> Noch mehr solche Kommentare und du wirst mal fix als Troll gemeldet. Der ganze Open-RvR-Server = Nur für Ganker gedacht Blödsinn war vor 2 Seiten bereits gegessen. Es braucht daher keine Leute wie dich , die diesen sinnlosen Mist wieder aufkochen.


Uh-huh. Was bekomm ich dafür wenn ich als Troll gemeldet bin? Kann ich mir das als Titel anzeigen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nö, diese Kommentare werd ich mir garantiert nicht verkneifen nachdem mir wirklich jeder auf den vergangenen 7 Seiten der was gegen die Hühnerregel hatte versichert hat das er nur den Wälzer füllen, die Landschaft bestaunen oder seinen Kapitelruf vollständig haben will. 
Mit Ganken hat natürlich nie jemand was im Sinn, nieeeemals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Murata schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Ganker , aber die stehen bei weitem nicht  für alle Spielerdes Servers , sondern nur für einen geringen Teil. Typisches Beispiel mit dem 40ger im t1, schon gehts Gesülze wieder los. Weils 1 !!!! gemacht hat. Echt lächerlich.


Übrigens war es deswegen nur einer weils eigentlich nicht möglich ist. Vielleicht ein Bug, vielleicht ein abuse, was auch immer, ka, war ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Ascían (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Uh-huh. Was bekomm ich dafür wenn ich als Troll gemeldet bin? Kann ich mir das als Titel anzeigen lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht sollten demnächst nur noch Spieler eines OpenRvR-Servers hier posten, denn diese Pauschalverurteilungen sind wirklich lächerlich. Nur wer unter dem Huhn leidet, weiß wie ungeschickt die Maßnahme ist. Mythic kann von mir aus niedrigstufige Spieler unangreifbar machen oder sowas, ist mir egal, ich möchte aber den PvE-Content im T1 und T2 noch erledigen.


----------



## Murata (13. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Uh-huh. Was bekomm ich dafür wenn ich als Troll gemeldet bin? Kann ich mir das als Titel anzeigen lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bekommst ne schöne 24 Stunden (oder länger) Schreibsperre, wenn du so weiter herumtrollst. Und ich kann mich echt nur Ascian anschließen.


----------



## Lemiewings (13. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> "Noob-Schutz" so so. Dieser Ausdruck lässt ja schon erahnen, wes Geistes Kind du bist.
> Und ein bißchen Nachdenken hätte sicherlich Wunder gewirkt, denn dann hätte man auch darauf kommen können, dass man als Huhn keine großartigen Kill-Quests und ähnliches mehr absolvieren können wird.


Soso mich hier als Ganker bezeichnen nur weil ich das unter Spielern gebräuchliche Wort noob benutzt hab,das ham war gern.
Ja da stand das man sich in ein Huhn verwandelt.Aber da stand nix davon das man dann selbst von lvl 1 Snotlingen geonhittet wird...
Und das hab ich nun wirklich nicht erwartet.Außerdem laberst du hier nur so nen Müll weil du nicht betroffen bist.
Grosse klappe haben wenn man nicht betroffen ist ist immer einfach gell?


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Ja da stand das man sich in ein Huhn verwandelt.Aber da stand nix davon das man dann selbst von lvl 1 Snotlingen geonhittet wird...
> Und das hab ich nun wirklich nicht erwartet.


Hm. Ich weiss, gleich wird mir wieder jemand sagen ich soll mich woanders rumtreiben...
Aber ich frag mich das gerade wirklich: was zur Hölle hast Du denn erwartet was so ein Gockel kann?


----------



## Elindir (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich Glaube der Thread kann geschlossen werden.....

Sollange hier Spieler rumflamen die NICHT auf einem ORvR Server spielen ist das ganze sinnlos! Jeder der hier irgendwas gegen die abschaffung der Huhn Regelung hat aber auf einem Core Server spielt ist meiner meinung nach ein Assoziales ARSCHLOCH! der nix besseres zu tun hat aussser hier die ORvR server schlecht zu machen!

Ihr seit genau gleich scheisse wie die dummen WoW Kinder, die hier nur dumme anti WAR Beiträge schreiben!!

Eine Änderung würde ja nur die ORvR und NICHT die Core Server betreffen! Also MAUL

Fazit: ORvR Spieler wünschen die Abschaffung oder mindestens eine Überarbeitung der Hühnregelung! Alle anderen geht dieser Thred NIX AN! Ihr habt eure Gründe warum ihr auf einem Core spielt und wir unsere. Wenn es euch net pass erzählt eurer Grossmutter, die Interessiert das vieleicht. Oder hilft ihr mindestens beim einschlafen.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ich Glaube der Thread kann geschlossen werden.....
> 
> Sollange hier Spieler rumflamen die NICHT auf einem ORvR Server spielen ist das ganze sinnlos! Jeder der hier irgendwas gegen die abschaffung der Huhn Regelung hat aber auf einem Core Server spielt ist meiner meinung nach ein Assoziales ARSCHLOCH! der nix besseres zu tun hat aussser hier die ORvR server schlecht zu machen!
> 
> ...


Hmm.... ja. Ich sehe schon, auch hier haben wir wieder eine Perle der Rhetorik gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz ehrlich: könnte hier bitte mal ein Gegner der Huhn Regelung posten welcher wenigstens halbwegs themenbezogen und sachlich seine Argumente zum Thema anbringen kann - oder ist das was man da bisher zu lesen bekam das repräsentative Einheitsniveau dieser Spielergruppe?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Fazit: ORvR Spieler wünschen die Abschaffung oder mindestens eine Überarbeitung der Hühnregelung! Alle anderen geht dieser Thred NIX AN! Ihr habt eure Gründe warum ihr auf einem Core spielt und wir unsere. Wenn es euch net pass erzählt eurer Grossmutter, die Interessiert das vieleicht. Oder hilft ihr mindestens beim einschlafen.


Doch meinen Grund darfst du erfahren, weil ich nämlich genau wusste das die Hühnerregel ein Fiasko wird und ich darauf keine Lust hatte, anfangs in den T4 später dann in den T3 und T4 Gebieten eingesperrt zu sein.


----------



## Elindir (13. Oktober 2008)

lol erste Antwort von meinen beiden lieblings NICHT ORvR Spieler ^^

ich habe meine Argumente ziemlich Sachlich und Verständlich erklärt, war etwa auf Seite 2 oder 3. Leider ging mein Post unter den ganzen heul und bla bla ORvR Spieler sind dämlich post unter..... 

Ich kann einfach nicht begreifen wass ihr hier zu suchen habt?!?!? was zum Teufel geht euch unser Problem an???? Spielt ihr auf einem ORvR server ? NEIN! daher closed


----------



## EliteOrk (13. Oktober 2008)

lol, wenn sie das Huhn abschaffen heult ihr doch auch rum, unzwar deswegen, weil ihr von 40ern gegankt werdet :>


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> lol erste Antwort von meinen beiden lieblings NICHT ORvR Spieler ^^
> 
> ich habe meine Argumente ziemlich Sachlich und Verständlich erklärt, war etwa auf Seite 2 oder 3. Leider ging mein Post unter den ganzen heul und bla bla ORvR Spieler sind dämlich post unter.....
> 
> Ich kann einfach nicht begreifen wass ihr hier zu suchen habt?!?!? was zum Teufel geht euch unser Problem an???? Spielt ihr auf einem ORvR server ? NEIN! daher closed


Ja, äh nun, was gibts da groß zu erklären was genau wollt ihr Open RvR Spieler, ihr wollt komplettes RvR ohne Chicken, das wird es nicht geben da nur weil einige den Wälzer voll haben wollen Mythic sicher nicht hergehen wird und deshalb anderen Spielern die möglichkeit gibt hemungslos zu Ganken, genau deshalb gibt es doch das Chaoshuhn.

Und sachlich erklärt:


Elindir schrieb:


> Lasst mal so Sprüche wie " wer das nicht liest verdient das Spiel nicht bla bla flame flame"
> 
> Ich hab ein Open RvR server gewählt und die Regel NICHT gelesen da mir eigentlich bewust ist was ein RvR server ist. Ok ICH hab mich getäuscht . Dachte es wäre ähnlich wie bei wow. Es gibt halt leute die Lesen nicht jeden Pre Text vor dem Releas und wissen alles von vorherein.
> 
> ...


Nur weil es in vielen Spielen so ist heist das nicht das es bei neuen auch so sein muss, wenn du dir es nicht durchgelesen hast weil du dachtest du kennst den Text eh schon hast du Pech gehabt und brauchst dich nicht darüber zu beschweren das Open RvR nur in bestimmten Gebieten möglich ist.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> lol erste Antwort von meinen beiden lieblings NICHT ORvR Spieler ^^
> 
> ich habe meine Argumente ziemlich Sachlich und Verständlich erklärt, war etwa auf Seite 2 oder 3. Leider ging mein Post unter den ganzen heul und bla bla ORvR Spieler sind dämlich post unter.....


Ja, so sind wir, immer vor Ort wenns irgendwo was zu lachen gibt.

Hast du auf Seite 2 oder 3 irgendwann mal den sachlichen, verständlichen Post deleted? ich finde da nur den den Vermillion gerade gequotet hat und der läuft etwa auf folgendes raus:
Du hattest ne Idee wie RvR Regeln aussehen sollten. 
Daher hast du Dir nicht durchgelesen wie RvR Regeln tatsächlich sind.
Jetzt bist du der Meinung das alles geändert werden muss damit Du nicht die Regeln lesen musst sondern es einfach so ist wie Du es Dir vorher vorgestellt hast.
Ausserdem bist Du Fan von RvR, ärgerst dich aber darüber das RvR gar nicht existiert und hättest Du gewusst das es RvR Server gar nicht gibt würdest Du nicht auf einem spielen.

Tschuldige, aber das ist weder sachlich noch verständlich (allerdings ist gerade der letzte Absatz sehr unterhaltsam verschwurbelt wie ich zugeben muss, so viele Wiedersprüche in einen so kurzen Absatz packen ist beeindruckend).

Natürlich ist es allerdings auch so das jeder der diesen wirren Aussagen nicht besonders viel Wert abgewinnen kann ignorant sein muss und daher aud dem Thread rausgekickt gehört damit alle hier nur noch wie brave Wackeldackel mit dem Kopf nicken wenn mal wieder jemand der Meinung ist das man irgendetwas am Spiel ändern muss weils dem Herrn E. anders besser gefallen würde.

Well - surprise: so funktionierts nicht.


----------



## Elindir (13. Oktober 2008)

Klar kann ich mich beschweren! Ob es GOA oder wer auch immer dass dann umsetzt ist die andere frage. Ausserdem war ich nie wirklich für die Abschaffung. Wäre äber auch eine lösung. Ich bin vielmehr für eine Überarbeitung, das sind ganz gute Vorschläge zwischen den heuler und flamer aufgetaucht, leider wurden alle von euch zunichtegemacht mit bla bla das ist nicht möglich, sowas ist viel zu kopliziert.... lol wo kommt ihr den her? nicht ist unmöglich! besonders nicht beim Programmieren! 



EliteOrk schrieb:


> lol, wenn sie das Huhn abschaffen heult ihr doch auch rum, unzwar deswegen, weil ihr von 40ern gegankt werdet :>


na und? geht euch ja nix an! Ausserdem wird das wort Ganken viel zu fest überbewertet. Man könnte meinen jeder Spieler auf einem ORvR server rennt sofort ins nächst beste lowie Gebiet und killt dort sinnlos rum. Bitte lieber nix sagen als nur Müll raus lassen wenn man keine Ahnung hat! 

Ich bin für eine Lösung, dass man in lowie Gebieten als Hight lvler keine anderen Player killen kann, aber sehr wohl mobs und so killen. 

Man könnte mache, dass ein zb. lvl 30er in einem T1 Gebiet keinem einzigen feindlichen Spieler schaden zufügen kann. Gilt auch für AE. Wäre super einfach umzusetzen. Dann könnte ein 30er im T1 Sorgenlos lowie mobs (für was auch immer) tot bomben ohne dass ein Gegner extra in sein dmg läuft damit er was auch immer wird.

Lösungen müssen nicht immer schwierig sein, der weg dazu ist hier jedoch ZIEMLICH steinig.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Klar kann ich mich beschweren! Ob es GOA oder wer auch immer dass dann umsetzt ist die andere frage. Ausserdem war ich nie wirklich für die Abschaffung. Wäre äber auch eine lösung. Ich bin vielmehr für eine Überarbeitung, das sind ganz gute Vorschläge zwischen den heuler und flamer aufgetaucht, leider wurden alle von euch zunichtegemacht mit bla bla das ist nicht möglich, sowas ist viel zu kopliziert.... lol wo kommt ihr den her? nicht ist unmöglich! besonders nicht beim Programmieren!


Hab ich nie behauptet, ich fand zum Beispiel den Ansatz sich - statt sich in ein Huhn zu verwandeln - vorübergehend Level zu verlieren in entsprechenden Gebiet durchaus nicht schlecht. So etwa wie man im Moment in Szenarios/RvR Gebieten hochgestuft wird, nur umgekehrt... (dann hat man zwar immernoch Überquip, ist aber weit davon entfernt deswegen gleich unbesiegbar zu sein... achja, und Talente müsste entsprechend dem Level der Zone natürlich (un-)zugänglich sein). 
Aber irgendwie war das scheinbar auch vielen Leuten nicht recht - und da frag ich mich schon warum? 
Warum wird so stur darauf beharrt das man mit voller lv 40 Kraft in T1 einschlagen muss?
Ich kenne nur einen Grund - und das wiedrum führte mich zu entsprechenden Schlussfolgerungen über Motivationen.

Und ja, beschweren wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt kann man sich immer. Andre Leute mit andrer Meinung deswegen gleich mit Schimpfkanonaden unterster Schublade überzihen sorgt allerdings nicht dafür das man in seinem Anliegen ernst genommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

